# !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*!Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

*Update 2:*

Werden Apples neue TVs bereits in Kanada getestet?

Heute morgen lese ich doch auf spiegel.de, dass Apple angeblich schon mit 2 kanadischen Partner die iTVs, außerhalb von Laborbedingungen, zu testen. 

Zitat: 



> Nun soll Apple mit zwei kanadischen Partnern schon dabei sein, die iTVs  in einer ersten Erprobungsphase außerhalb der eigenen Labore zu  überprüfen. Nach wie vor sei das iTV-Projekt geheim, heißt es in einem  Bericht der kanadischen Zeitung "The Globe and Mail". Die  Telekommunikationsunternehmen Rogers Communications und Bell Canada verfügten bereits über entsprechende Geräte.



und außerdem: 



> Im Prinzip handele es sich um einen Großfernseher in Form eines  überdimensionalen, gestengesteuerten iPads. Bloomberg zufolge soll iTV  seinen Nutzern außerdem die Möglichkeit geben, beliebte Videos und Filme miteinander online zu teilen.



Ich hoffe, bald gibts stichfeste Infos!
*
Update:

*BB hat nun bekannt gegeben, dass es sich tatsächlich nur um eine Umfrage auf hypothetischer Basis gehandelt habe und die genannten Werte und Preise frei erfunden sind. Vermutlich wollte man nur erfahren, wie die Käufer auf diese Produkt reagieren und was sie von dem Preis halten.

siehe: Computerbase
-----
Wie man sehen kann, hat es in unserem Forum für mehr als nur eine "einfache" Diskussion gesorgt, also mission accomplished und BB war wieder in aller Munde 

*Originalartikel:*

Guten Morgen an die Damen und Herren der Technikwelt,

wie ich gerade auf ComputerBase lese, gibt "Best Buy" in Nordamerika aktuell Details zu den neuen HD TVs von Apple heraus. Hintergrund soll eine Kundenumfrage sein, bei der Best Buy einige Informationen nach draußen sickern lies.

Demnach soll ein 42" Apple HD TV 1499$ kosten.Die 1080p Geräte sollen LED Hintergrundleuchten besitzen und mit Apples iOS arbeiten.



> Entsprechend sollen auch Apps sowie Cloud- und Streaming-Dienste nutzbar  sein. Eine alternative Fernbedienung per iPhone oder iPad wird  ebenfalls aufgeführt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Persönliche Meinung:

Alter Schwede. Natürlich, wer hat erwartet, dass die Preise hier "normal" sein werden, aber 1500 $ für 42" halte ich extrem überzogen.
Apple wird erstmal schauen, wie sich die Gräte verkaufen, Käufer wird es mit Sicherheit genügend geben. Mal schauen, was für "Inventions" hier Apple noch einführt, meiner Meinung nach, kann man hier nicht unbedingt von "innovativ" und "Neuerfindung des Fernsehens" sprechen.

In Sachen "edles Design" werden sie definitv wieder Definitionen setzen!

Mfg


----------



## GreatDay (7. Februar 2012)

Erstmal abwarten - danach kann man über Apple meckern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Autsch, 1500 Dublonen für einen möglicherweise stinknormalen Guckkasten mit viellecht etwas Gängelung ist ja mehr als saftig. Ich kaufe lieber 2 normale Geräte


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

tv mit ios ist schon hot. aber der preis ist not hot.
für die hälfte des preises würd ich einen sofort nehmen


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



GreatDay schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten - danach kann man über Apple meckern


 
Keine Angst, keiner meckert, wir analysieren nur


----------



## labecula (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Für 1500 hole ich mir dann lieber ein 55" mit 3D anstelle eines ios TVs... Danke, nein.

Achja, BestBuy waren auch die Foggel, die für Anfang Februar Diablo III angesetzt (von dem es noch nicht einmal ein Release Datum gibt) und sogar entsprechende Pappaufsteller aufgestellt hatten. Soviel zur Seriösität dieses Ladens


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Deswegen das "?" in der News


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ohne IPhone oder IPad seh ich keinen Sinn, solch ein Teil zu kaufen. Lieber einen TV mit DLNA und normalen Desktop-PC, den wohl jeder hat, für die Hälfte. Wozu sollte ich Apps auf'n TV benutzen, da sie doch gerade für unterwegs gedacht sind. Spiele geh ich ja noch irgendwie mit, aber alle anderen Apps, weiß ich nicht. Das mit den Streamen von Musik und Co. gibt's schon bei Smart-TV's und der Schuh mit Handy als Remote ist mehr als alt und funktioniert z.T. sogar mit älteren Nokia's. Finde nix innovatives hier, außer man mag das mit der Cloud.
Aber das Teil wird ausreichend Abnehmer finden denke ich.


----------



## sahvg (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

für 1500 würde ich einen 46 zoll samsung led tv kaufen + apple tv box + wandhalterung und kabel ^^


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ohne IPhone oder IPad seh ich keinen Sinn, solch ein Teil zu kaufen.


 
Ich hab zwar ein Ipad, aber 1500 Steine sind mir dann doch zuviel des Guten. Wenn das Ding mal für 899 im Laden steht kann ich´s mir nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Liza (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Hast Du zuviel Geld ausgegeben, hast Du ein Gerät von Apple. Oder wie war der Spruch 

Nee mal im Ernst, ganz schön teuer! Da kann man sich auch für 1000 Dollar einen 47-55 Zoll TV Kaufen und für den Rest einen PC und den dann dort anschliessen. Und kann dann definitiv 100000 mal mehr damit machen.


----------



## KarlCraz (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Liza schrieb:


> Nee mal im Ernst, ganz schön teuer! Da kann man sich auch für 1000 Dollar einen 47-55 Zoll TV Kaufen und für den Rest einen PC und den dann dort anschliessen. Und kann dann definitiv 100000 mal mehr damit machen.


 
Absouluter Schwachsinn. Da kann ich auch sagen: "Ich kann mir auch ein 60" TV für 500 Euro kaufen"...... und du wärst der gearschte weil du für dein 47-55" mehr bezahlt hast.
Doch seit wann beurteilt man nur nach der größe/preis...? Sowas machen Aldikäufer, MediaMarktsichberatenlasser und alte Menschen.
Anscheint gehören alle bisherigen Leute die hier kommentiert haben dazu....

Ich mein ihr wisst doch GAR NICHTS über den TV und behauptet er wäre zu teuer.... als wenn 1500Euro für ein TV teuer wären....


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Natürlich muss der Preis in Proportion zur Größe stehen, in welcher Welt lebst du bitte? 
Ich kaufe doch kein 32" TV für 1000€ nur weil er z.B. Itunes hat...

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Apple TV Funktionen bietet, die einen massiven Aufpreis rechtfertigen 
Preis/Größe Bezug ist das A und O. Ich glaube eher du kaufst etwas unintelligent ein, oder du hast einfach zu viel Geld!


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

ich könnte auch behaupten der preis wird sich auf 1000$ belaufen. dem könnte man genauso viel glauben schenken wie best buy. wahrscheinlich weiß noch nicht mal apple genau was sie dafür haben wollen.

btw.: gehen wir mal davon aus das der 42"er (falls es die größe überhaupt geben wird) tatsächlich 1500$ kostet, so wird er in deutschland wahrscheinlich 1500€ kosten. ein samsung UE40D8090 (40") kostet etwa 1300€, ist schon eine weile auf dem markt, ist geringfügig kleiner und hat eine grottenschlechte und laggende bedienung (perönliche alltagserfahrung vom UE55 ). da es sich bei apple´s tv wohl um ein gerät handeln wird, was im highend segment angesiedelt wird, wäre ein ein preis von 1500€ alles andere als überzogen. und wie man es von apple gewohnt ist, wird es dann wohl auch das erste gerät dieser art sein, was sich richtig intuitiv und ohne eingabeverzögerung bedienen lässt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Für das was da an Infos gegeben ist und für 42" ist es vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu teuer. Und es wird nichts kommen was bis jetzt kein TV hat, welches ein solch hohen Preis rechtfertigt....

Für 500€ bekommt man keinen neuen 60"... Ausserdem ist der qualitäts/möglichkeits Unterschied eines 500€ Gerätes zu einem 1500€ groß. Ich selbst habe den LG 50PV350 (50" FHD Plasma) für nur 550€. Bild ist top nur die Anschlussmöglichkeiten sind gering. Bei teureren Geräten hat man noch mehr HDMI Ports, Lan, Evtl. Web Tv etc.

@Pixel

Apple.. High End? hahaha ok. klar.
Welcher TV ist den nicht intuitiv? Das sollte wirklich jeder schaffen, mit sowas kannst du hier nicht kommen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ich gebe mal nen Tipp zum Design ab:

Man nehme ein iPhone 4(S), entfernt den Homebutton, kippt das Ding um 90°, setzt einen weißen angebissenen Apfel unten hin, der weiß leuchtet, wenn der TV an ist und mittels Touchsensor als Schalter funktioniert und vergrößere das ganze auf 16:9 42". Vielleicht ist der Preis ja durch ein besonderes Panel (OLED?) gerechtfertigt, aber das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

Ich weiß nicht wies euch geht, aber nen MS Fernseher würde ich persönlich interessanter finden. Da könnte ich mir ein vollständiges Windows (wenn auch mit ARM), eingebautes Kinect als Fernbedienungsersatz und Einbindung von XBox Hardware vorstellen


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

@pixelsign: man sollte nicht ständig Apple ausschließlich mit Samsung vergleichen, ich habe gehört, es gibt auch noch andere Hersteller


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> @pixelsign: man sollte nicht ständig Apple ausschließlich mit Samsung vergleichen, ich habe gehört, es gibt auch noch andere Hersteller


 
ich kann nur etwas vergleichen, wo ich eigene erfahrungen sammeln konnte. und da samsung eines der bekanntesten unternehmen ist und mit der 8000er serie eine menge bestenlisten anführt, kann dieser vergleich ja nicht ganz falsch sein oder  ?



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Apple.. High End? hahaha ok. klar.



welche erfahrungen hast du gemacht die dagegen sprechen?  klingt so als wärst du apple gegenüber grundsätzlich abgeneigt?!



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Welcher TV ist den nicht intuitiv? Das sollte wirklich jeder schaffen, mit sowas kannst du hier nicht kommen.



hier in diesem forum vllt nicht. aber wenn ich meine mum sehe wie sie am fernseher hängt um irgendetwas einzustellen (was vom normalen fernsehalltag abweicht), frag ich mich schon warum das ganze nicht einfacher gestaltet wird. mal über den tellerrand schauen wäre angebracht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Das Panel soll ja wohl von Samsung oder Sharp kommen. Über den Preis kann man streiten aber für Otto Normal ist er hoch egal was der Eimer kann.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



PixelSign schrieb:


> ich kann nur etwas vergleichen, wo ich eigene erfahrungen sammeln konnte. und da samsung eines der bekanntesten unternehmen ist und mit der 8000er serie eine menge bestenlisten anführt, kann dieser vergleich ja nicht ganz falsch sein oder  ?


 
Ich weiß ich weiß, persönliche Erfahrungen. Ich meinte nur, dass im Allgemeinen sicher weitaus mehr Vergleiche aufgeführt werden und dann mal schauen, wie die Firmen abschneiden. Dein Argument kann ich nachvollziehen, ich als Ottonormalverbraucher kaufe mir allerdings in der Preisklasse eh nichts 

@Bakterius: Ich glaube von Sharp war die Rede.


----------



## sahvg (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Preis ja durch ein besonderes Panel (OLED?) gerechtfertigt, aber das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


 
wenn er oled hätte würde apple mind. 4000 aufrufen ^^


----------



## Mix3ry (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Für 1000€ einen schönen Philips TV kaufen, und für die 500 € nen Mac Mini kaufen. Mehr Möglichkeiten und dank Launchpad schaut das ganze auch so aus wie IOS nur das es mehr kann und es nen kompletter PC is.


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> ich als Ottonormalverbraucher kaufe mir allerdings in der Preisklasse eh nichts


 
völlig nachvollziehbar. aber ob ottonormalverbraucher oder nicht, jeder hat seine eigenen prämissen und damit lässt sich nicht auf grund des einkommens eine aussage treffen ob überteuert oder nicht. eine menge leute würden sich an den kopf greifen wenn sie wüssten das hier einige user den letzten cent in ihren pc stecken weil es eben ihre leidenschaft ist (die teile ich auch ). welche leistung apple mit dem tv abliefern wird und ob der (hohe) preis gerechtfertigt ist, werden wir ja hoffentlich bald erfahren.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Oder Best Buy wird erstmal verklagt von Apple, bevor sie was verkaufen... 
Wer weiß ob BB das durfte^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Junge junge hier wird schon wieder gebasht, bevor überhaupt die Daten bekannt sind und Tests existieren. 

Wenn man Apple kennt, weiß man das Teil wird sicher Klasse was Verarbeitung, Design und Einfache Bedienung angeht. Und iOS auf dem TV stelle ich mir ebenfalls interessant vor  

Und Apple wird sicherlich kein schlechtes Panel von Sharp fertigen lassen. Wenn das Gesamtbild dann passt, sind die spekulierten 1500€ garnicht so überteuert. 

Es bringt nix über einen Preis zu diskutieren über ein Produkt worüber noch wenig bekannt ist und der Preis noch garnicht feststeht


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ach quark, wir bashen doch nicht. "Vermutungen in Verbindung mit persönlichen Einstellungen" würde ich das eher nennen 
Ist doch alles halb so wild


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Naja wenn du meinst ^^ 

Ich mein ist klar das viele User 1500€ als viel Ansehen, besteht das Forum ja schließlich größtenteils aus unter 15-Jährigen


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Im Ernst? Eigentlich habe ich bei einigen schon eine gewisse Reife festgestellt, aber du wirst dennoch recht haben... :-/


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

@Fr3@k: Ich bin 16. Gewonnen! 

Sehe die Nwes erst jetzt und ganz ehrlich, ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass das Teil verdammt teuer sein wird. Für den Preis sollte man sich lieber nen ordentlichen 60" 3D-TV holen, da sollte man deutlich mehr von haben. Und wer braucht schon ein OS auf der Glotze. Das Ding ist zum Fernsehen gedacht, nicht zum Angry Birds zocken.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Februar 2012)

Ein guter 46" TV kostet schon 2000€ und der wäre grade mal 4" größer, also finde ich die 1500€ nicht überzogen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ich bezweifle aber verdammt stark, dass der iTV überhaupt die Qualität eines 700€-TVs annimmt...


----------



## Falk (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die hier ein wenig Marktforschung machen: 1499,- ansetzen und mal schauen wie die Leute reagieren - ist das Feedback OK, kann man es zu dem Preis bringen, ist das Feedback zu schlecht muss man runter. 

Von den Eigenschaften wird es sicher ein interessantes Gerät, ob man Apple die Daten übermittelt oder nicht muss man selbst wissen. Wer eh schon ein iPad/iPhone besitzt hat das Thema schon hinter sich und kann sich ggf. über eine sinnvolle Erweiterung freuen


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

und was ist da anders als mit google oder facebook?

apple's produkte sind kult. die haben ihre eigene zielgruppe.
ein otto-normal-verbraucher versteht das nicht.
wer es sich nicht leisten kann, soll es lassen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



dj*viper schrieb:


> und was ist da anders als mit google oder facebook?
> 
> apple's produkte sind kult. die haben ihre eigene zielgruppe.
> ein otto-normal-verbraucher versteht das nicht.
> wer es sich nicht leisten kann, soll es lassen.


 
Du tust so als wenn alle Otto Normal verbraucher dumm sind.
Mit sich leisten können has wenig zu tun. Wenn so ein hoher Preis angesetzt wird, will man dafür auch Qualität. Nur weils teuer ist, ist nicht gleich gut....


----------



## riedochs (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Wenn man den Apple-Aufschlag abzieht liegt man in der Preisregion eines 1000$ TV. Die meisten Apple-Jünger würden auch noch einen Röhrenfernseher kaufen wenn da Apple drauf steht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Februar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezweifle aber verdammt stark, dass der iTV überhaupt die Qualität eines 700€-TVs annimmt...


Was aber einzig und allein an deiner Abneigung gegenüber Apple liegt. 

Wenn ich mir die letzten Aktionen von Google bezüglich privater Daten ansehe, habe ich kein Problem damit, Apple meine Daten zu schicken.


----------



## Hademe (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Apple bekommt, völlig egal für welches Produkt, keinen einzigen Cent von mir. Ich vermisse die Zeiten vor etwa 10 Jahren wo noch keins dieser I-mist Geräte am Markt war. Ich find das so lächerlich wie unheimlich stolz die leute auf ihr Iphone sind. Voll das Statussymbol! Einfach nur lächerlich....


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



dj*viper schrieb:


> und was ist da anders als mit google oder facebook?
> apple's produkte sind kult. die haben ihre eigene zielgruppe.
> ein otto-normal-verbraucher versteht das nicht.
> wer es sich nicht leisten kann, soll es lassen.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen können und wollen. Ich (persönlich) will einfach nicht  Klar könnte ich mir einen TV für 1500€ kaufen. Ich verzichte aber hier einfach auf den "Kult". Nichts gegen Apple, ich find sie einfach zu teuer. Jeder der ihre Produkte kaufen möchte, kann das gern tun. 

google und facebook verkaufen TVs?


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

mit google und facebook bezog ich mich auf die aussage:


> ich hoffe, alle hier anwesenden sind schlau genug, um zu wissen, dass  apple mit dem ding auch speichern und protokollieren WIRD, was man sich  dann alles für sendungen reinzieht, welche dvds und bluerays abgespielt  werden, die fotos die man als diashow über den fernseher laufen  lässt...WIRD ALLES GESPEICHERT.
> 
> wer da nix gegen hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

aaaaachso. ok. Da ich weder google+ noch facebook nutze kann ich da nicht mitreden


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

das ding ist: jeder weiss, daß apple produkte teurer sind als vergleichbare modelle.
warum wird denn immer wieder drum rumgehackt? lasst apple doch einfach in ruhe. wer apple nicht mag oder andere gründe hat, soll die produkte nicht kaufen. apple hat seine millionen von abnehmern. das zeigt auch der aktienstand ganz deutlich. für mich ist apple wie eine sekte, aber die produkte sind elegant, edel, schick usw. da stört mich der preis recht wenig. deshalb werde ich auch weiterhin apple produkte kaufen. ganz zu schweigen von ios, das BS ist einfach genial, da kann niemand apple das wasser reichen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Die Frage ist doch, ist es für den normalen Fernsehkäufer ersichtlich, warum er jetzt für einen Fernseher 1500€ statt der momentan üblichen 700€ bezahlen soll? Ich denke das es Apple eher schwer haben wird. Der Fernsehmarkt ist stark gesättigt, die Konkurrenz hoch und alleine die Smart-TV Funktion könnte evtl. nicht ausreichen um ein wirklich erfolgreiches Geschäft damit zu machen.
Man darf gespannt sein.

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Applefreund, aber was hier wieder fuer Zeugs getippt wird 

Wenn dieses Geraet sinnvolle Features, gute Qualitaet und eine hervorragende Bedienung hat, wieso sollte es nicht mehr Kosten als der
uebliche 600€ LCD der in jedem 2ten Kaufempfehlungsthread empfohlen wird. Ich finde es aetzend bei Geraeten, wenn alleine das
sich-im-Menue-bewegen lahm und "laggy" ist. Wenn die Menuefuehrung Logikfehler hat und nicht intuitiv ist. Vielleicht kann es Apple besser.
Bevor das Geraet nicht entglueltig von neutraler Seite getestet wurde, ist jede Vermutung, jede Spekulation und jede Aufregung, speziell wegen des Preises ziehmlich Sinnfrei.



dj*viper schrieb:


> und was ist da anders als mit google oder facebook?
> 
> apple's produkte sind kult. die haben ihre eigene zielgruppe.
> ein otto-normal-verbraucher versteht das nicht.
> wer es sich nicht leisten kann, soll es lassen.



Uh ich hab bisher Appleprodukte vermieden, koennte es mir aber leisten.
Hab mir dafuer ein Luxa² Gehaeuse gegoennt.
Ich ich jetzt deswegen unwissend, dumm, oder habe ich einfach nur andere Prioritaeten?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, ist es für den normalen Fernsehkäufer ersichtlich, warum er jetzt für einen Fernseher 1500€ statt der momentan üblichen 700€ bezahlen soll? Ich denke das es Apple eher schwer haben wird. Der Fernsehmarkt ist stark gesättigt, die Konkurrenz hoch und alleine die Smart-TV Funktion könnte evtl. nicht ausreichen um ein wirklich erfolgreiches Geschäft damit zu machen.
> Man darf gespannt sein.



Mal abwarten. Die iMacs oder MacBooks sind in Relation zu 0815-Media-Markt oder Aldi-Angeboten auch auf den ersten Blick teuer. Trotzdem verkaufen sie sich blendend. Es wäre gut möglich, dass Apple auch bei den TV Geräten gut mitmischen kann. Allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht so erfolgreich wie mit anderen Geräten (z.B. iPad). Und dass sie das TV-Gerät nicht gerade neu erfinden werden, dürfte wohl auch klar sein.
Aber ich bin sehr gespannt. Ich hatte aber eigentlich gehofft, dass sie auch einen 55" (oder größer) bringen.


----------



## ich558 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

1500€ für einen aktuellen guten TV ist doch nicht viel. Ich möchte mir jedenfalls kein 700€ Teil haben.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



ich558 schrieb:


> 1500€ für einen aktuellen guten TV ist doch nicht viel. Ich möchte mir jedenfalls kein 700€ Teil haben.


 
Ist das jetzt eine allgemein Aussage: "in de Segment ist alles shit" oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Anchorage (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> @pixelsign: man sollte nicht ständig Apple ausschließlich mit Samsung vergleichen, ich habe gehört, es gibt auch noch andere Hersteller



Im gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern Liefert mir Samsung das beste Preis/Leistung verhältniss.


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Da würde ich mir eher ein Ubuntu TV kaufen, oder wenn man sich später selbst ne Set-Top Box bauen kann
nen kleinen HTPC mit der Software und nem DVB-C Tuner. Ansonsten war es meist das man entweder TV schaut, oder
zu seinem Media Center wechselt und dort Internet Sendungen guckt und Videos abspielt. Hier sieht das so aus als
könnte man alles über eine Oberfläche.

TV for human beings | Ubuntu


----------



## AeroX (7. Februar 2012)

Jetzt wissen wir auch was viele sich kaufen würden für 1,5k wenn sie den Apple Fernseher nicht kaufen würden. 
Preis hier Preis da. 
Villt wird das Ding ja mal nicht so schlecht wie man Apple redet.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Die etwas intelligenteren stellen sich für das Geld einen htpc zusammen und einen ebenbürtigen TV noch dazu. Was solls, dafür ist der TV sicher einfach zu bedienen - was den angestrebten Käufern wieder zu Recht kommt


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Im gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern Liefert mir Samsung das beste Preis/Leistung verhältniss.


 
Lies mal die ganze Unterhaltung^^ Ich glaube du verstehst meine Aussage als Kritik an Samsung, als solche war sie nicht gemeint!


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



AeroX schrieb:


> Villt wird das Ding ja mal nicht so schlecht wie man Apple redet.



Ich glaube sogar, dass es ein sehr guter Fernseher mit den typischen Apple-Attributen wird (Design, leicht zugängliche Bedienung....)


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar, dass es ein sehr guter Fernseher mit den typischen Apple-Attributen wird (Design, leicht zugängliche Bedienung....)


 
Stimme ich dir sogar in Hinsicht auf das design zu. Das wird topp aussehen!


----------



## AeroX (7. Februar 2012)

Das denke ich auch


----------



## KarlCraz (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> Natürlich muss der Preis in Proportion zur Größe stehen, in welcher Welt lebst du bitte?
> Ich kaufe doch kein 32" TV für 1000€ nur weil er z.B. Itunes hat...
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Apple TV Funktionen bietet, die einen massiven Aufpreis rechtfertigen
> Preis/Größe Bezug ist das A und O. Ich glaube eher du kaufst etwas unintelligent ein, oder du hast einfach zu viel Geld!



Würde ich tun wenn dieser 32" 1000€ TV perfektes 3D ohne Brille, 1000hz, eine 5TB HDD recorder usw hat. 
Aber das weiss ich nicht also enthalte ich mich meiner Beurteilung zu dem Gerät.

Die vielen User hier scheinen ja schon das ganze Datenblatt des AppelTv zu kennen wenn sie alle meinen das das Gebotene(was sie nicht kennen) dem Preis nicht entspricht.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die Dummen werdens schon kaufen.



Och Leute, könnt ihr euch solche Sprüche bei Diskussionen um Apple nicht mal sparen? Das gibt doch nur unnötig böses Blut


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar, dass es ein sehr guter  Fernseher mit den typischen Apple-Attributen wird (Design, leicht  zugängliche Bedienung....)


auf jeden fall wird es so sein, kennt man ja von apple nicht anders 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Och Leute, könnt ihr euch solche Sprüche bei Diskussionen um Apple nicht mal sparen? Das gibt doch nur unnötig böses Blut


 danke


----------



## Falk (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, ist es für den normalen Fernsehkäufer ersichtlich, warum er jetzt für einen Fernseher 1500€ statt der momentan üblichen 700€ bezahlen soll? Ich denke das es Apple eher schwer haben wird. Der Fernsehmarkt ist stark gesättigt, die Konkurrenz hoch und alleine die Smart-TV Funktion könnte evtl. nicht ausreichen um ein wirklich erfolgreiches Geschäft damit zu machen.
> Man darf gespannt sein.
> 
> MfG


 
Das mit dem "wer soll so ein teures Produkt kaufen" gab es schon einmal mit Smartphones. Ist ja nicht so, dass es vor dem iPhone keine Smartphones mit UMTS etc. gab - trotzdem sind die erst mit dem iPhone Massentauglich geworden, trotz des Preises.


----------



## ich558 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine allgemein Aussage: "in de Segment ist alles shit" oder wie meinst du das?



Nein so meine ich das gar nicht aber ein güstiger Preis geht halt auf kosten der Aussattung. Perfektes Bild (ok das gibts mittlerweile in fast jedem Preissegment), tolles Design, tolle Lautsprächer (der ist bei vielen TVs schlecht), genug Anschlüsse, viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, eingebauter Revicer und Festplatte kostet auch entpsrechend. 
Jetzt muss man natürlich abwarten was der iTV bringt aber generell sind 1500€ für einen TV kein spektakulärer Preis das man ich.


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

grad mit dem ipad ist der tablet-pc massentauglich geworden.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Nein so meine ich das gar nicht aber ein güstiger Preis geht halt auf kosten der Aussattung. Perfektes Bild (ok das gibts mittlerweile in fast jedem Preissegment), tolles Design, tolle Lautsprächer (der ist bei vielen TVs schlecht), genug Anschlüsse, viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, eingebauter Revicer und Festplatte kostet auch entpsrechend.
> Jetzt muss man natürlich abwarten was der iTV bringt aber generell sind 1500€ für einen TV kein spektakulärer Preis das man ich.


 
Also ich find den echt gut. Kostet 700.



dj*viper schrieb:


> grad mit dem ipad ist der tablet-pc massentauglich geworden.


 
Das ist allerdings richtig. Vorm Ipad hat keiner soetwas verkaufen wollen...


----------



## zøtac (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Das einzige was daran interessant ist ist die natlose Einbindung anderer Geräte - iPhone, iPad, Mac usw. problemlos und kabellos ohne Zusatzsoftware ein zu binden ist schon ein Mehrwert, aber 1500 öcken?


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Allerdings, das ist ein riesen Pluspunkt. Das Einbinden von andere Apple Geräten geht ohne Probleme. Allerdings ist dann auch die Kompatibilität zu anderen nicht-Apple Geräten nicht gegeben. 

Später bringt Apple vielleicht noch eigene Festplattenreceiver raus oder andere Peripheriegeräte für die TVs. Wer weiß...


----------



## GreatDay (7. Februar 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dummen werdens schon kaufen. Die etwas intelligenteren stellen sich für das Geld einen htpc zusammen und einen ebenbürtigen TV noch dazu. Was solls, dafür ist der TV sicher einfach zu bedienen - was den angestrebten Käufern wieder zu Recht kommt



Was ist denn mit dir los?
Bezeichne ich dich als dumm nur weil du z.B. eine TV + HTPC Kombi anstatt des iTV kaufen würdest?
Alle haten immer nur rum weil 'se sonst nichts zu tun haben - Apple, PhysX, Bulldozer und was nicht alles
Das komische wird sein das der TV direkt wieder auf den #1 der Verkaufscharts schießt und alle das Ding anschmachten ist doch so, oder? 

Und ja, ich würde mir auch noch einen Röhrenfernseher kaufen, warum auch nicht?
Unser Löwe TV hat damals auch eine Stange Geld gekostet und liefert das beste Bild im Haus

Dumm ist der der dummes tut... und euer ständiges negatives Gelaber


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Wieso würdest du dir ein Röhrenbildschirm kaufen?
Die haben defenitiv kein besseres Bild mehr als ein Plasma/LCD/LED?!

Ob er in der TV sparte so erfolgreich ist wie bei den Handys/Tablets weiß ich nicht, ich denke dafür ist es ein wenig zu spät. Samsung, Panasonic und co. haben schon ein sehr gutes Image.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Falk schrieb:


> Das mit dem "wer soll so ein teures Produkt kaufen" gab es schon einmal mit Smartphones. Ist ja nicht so, dass es vor dem iPhone keine Smartphones mit UMTS etc. gab - trotzdem sind die erst mit dem iPhone Massentauglich geworden, trotz des Preises.


Nicht unbedingt vergleichbar. Bei Smartphones gabs genauso HighEnd Phones, damals Nokia N73/95 etc., welche einen ähnlichen Preis haben und der Mehrnutzen eines iPhones war deutlich erkennbar, gegenüber den Nokia Pendants.  . Darüber hinaus ging es mir in erster Linie auch nicht um den Preis an sich sondern darum, ob der normale Nutzer "versteht/erkennen" kann "für was" er bei einem Fernseher, wo er in erster Linie erwartet ein tolles Bild zu haben und das er flach ist, 1500€ statt in dem Segment mittlerweile nur 700€ mehr auszugibt.

Kann er also den Mehrwert erkennen? Bei einem 50" LED backlighted Fernseher sehe ich auf Anhieb, warum das Gerät teurer als ein 40" normal hinterleuchteter LCD ist. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel, da der TV Markt stark gesättigt und die Konkurrenz und der damit einhergehende Preiskampf immens groß ist und im Gegensatz zu Smartphones, wo oftmals Wertigkeit im Fordergrund steht, sind Fernseher eher Produkte welche über den Preis verkauft werden.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe da so meine Zweifel, da der TV Markt stark gesättigt und die Konkurrenz und der damit einhergehende Preiskampf immens groß ist und im Gegensatz zu Smartphones, wo oftmals Wertigkeit im Fordergrund steht, sind Fernseher eher Produkte welche über den Preis verkauft werden.



Nicht zwangsläufig. Im Prinzip ist es ähnlich wie bei den Handys. Manche betrachten Handys nur als reines Nutzobjekt, andere als Design- oder Statussymbol. Das ist bei TV Geräten auch nicht anders, denn sonst würden sich beispielsweise Philips Flat-TVs auch nicht verkaufen. Die kosten mehr Geld und der einzige Mehrwert besteht darin, dass sie rundherum bunt leuchten.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Mhh, also ich habe meinen Phillips ambilight aus P/L Gründen geholt.
800€ für nen 42" Gerät, was bei mehreren test weit oben stand.

MfG


----------



## JHD (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Das witzige an solchen Diskussionen ist immer, dass sich jeder "Dahergelaufene" als Marketing-Experte versteht. Alle wissen immer alles besser. Ich bin keine Fanboy vor gar keinem Unternehmen und entscheide, was ich kaufe anhand mehrerer Kriterien. Nur sollte man, bevor man losmeckert, dass dies und jenes viel zu teuer oder sein Geld nicht "Wert" (wobei man den Begriff auch nochmal vorher definieren müsste, so dass gewährleistet wird, dass man sich auf einer Ebene unterhält, da es ja nicht nur einen Wert gibt) ist, vorher ein wenig nachdenken. Versteht mich nicht falsch, jeder kann sagen, dass er/sie es nicht kaufen wird, warum auch immer und das ist immer richtig, da es die persönliche Meinung ist. Ich muss aber immer ein wenig schmunzeln, wenn hier Leute, die von Preisstrategien keine Ahnung haben oder noch nie davon gehört haben was ne BCG-Matrix ist etc., der Meinung sind, sie müssten sich der Welt mitteilen, warum ein Unternehmen verkacken wird oder nicht...


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die haben defenitiv kein besseres Bild mehr als ein Plasma/LCD/LED?!


 
Oh das denke ich schon! Röhren haben das beste Bild. (wenn kein Flackern durch niedrige Frequenz)


----------



## Hleothoron (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Kenne genug Leute, die sowas blind kaufen ohne auf den Preis zu achten, weil es eben von Apple kommt und damit automatisch "in" ist. Ok, diejenigen müssen auch nicht jeden Euro umdrehen. 

Ich habe nichts gegen Apple-Produkte an sich, nur kaufen würde ich mir sie nicht. Der Preis ist nur ein Grund.


----------



## Askard (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Mal abgesehen davon was der TV am Ende kann, finde ich 1500 alles andere als überzogen
Ich hätte bei Apple bei der größe eher an 2500 gedacht
1300 hat ja schon mein Philips 32"!!!!!! gekostet
die Top TV der High-End serien kosten bei 42" alle über 2000
lass mer mal Samsung aussen vor, die können nur flach sein und schick aussehen und bekommens ja net mal hin in 3D 1080p dar zu stellen


----------



## Z28LET (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Erst mal schauen, wer den TV überhaupt baut, bzw. Panel und Co liefert.
Sharp ist ja ansich schon mal nicht schlecht.

Welche Tuner sind verbaut, Anschlüsse, Displaytechnik, Verbrauchswerte und Co wären mal interessanter, als Fragen nach iTunes und so....


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh, also ich habe meinen Phillips ambilight aus P/L Gründen geholt.
> 800€ für nen 42" Gerät, was bei mehreren test weit oben stand.



Klar haben die auch günstige TVs, aber eben halt auch teure, wie die anderen Hersteller ebenfalls. Also gibt es auch für teure Flat TVs durchaus einen Markt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> Oh das denke ich schon! Röhren haben das beste Bild. (wenn kein Flackern durch niedrige Frequenz)


 
Naja, ein Vergleich mit Äpfel und Birnen. 

Jedoch bekomme ich von Röhren-TV´s / Monitore Kopfschmerzen, flimmern sehr stark und die Magnetische Strahlung ist auch nicht ohne. Und Full-HD auf nem guten LCD kommt wirklich viel besser als jede Röhre mit ihrem RGB-Gitter  

Was du meinst ist vllt das SD Material besser aussieht? Ist ja klar, wird ja auch nicht auf Full-HD hochskaliert. Aber sobald natives Material den LCD`s zugefüttert werden, stinkt meiner Meinung nach jede Röhre ab. 

Und mal vom Bild abgesehen, Röhren sind wahre Staubmagneten (die Weiße Wand hinter dem TV wird schnell grau) und fressen viel Strom, nehmen viel Platz weg, bieten nicht viele Anschlüsse usw, sowas würde sich niemand mehr kaufen


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> Später bringt Apple vielleicht noch eigene Festplattenreceiver raus oder andere Peripheriegeräte für die TVs. Wer weiß...


Wenn ich mir Apple TV so ansehe, glaube ich eher, dass es auf Streaming hinaus läuft und nicht mal ein Tuner verbaut sein wird. 


DaStash schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt vergleichbar. Bei Smartphones gabs genauso HighEnd Phones, damals Nokia N73/95 etc., welche einen ähnlichen Preis haben und der Mehrnutzen eines iPhones war deutlich erkennbar, gegenüber den Nokia Pendants.  . Darüber hinaus ging es mir in erster Linie auch nicht um den Preis an sich sondern darum, ob der normale Nutzer "versteht/erkennen" kann "für was" er bei einem Fernseher, wo er in erster Linie erwartet ein tolles Bild zu haben und das er flach ist, 1500€ statt in dem Segment mittlerweile nur 700€ mehr auszugibt.
> 
> Kann er also den Mehrwert erkennen? Bei einem 50" LED backlighted Fernseher sehe ich auf Anhieb, warum das Gerät teurer als ein 40" normal hinterleuchteter LCD ist. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel, da der TV Markt stark gesättigt und die Konkurrenz und der damit einhergehende Preiskampf immens groß ist und im Gegensatz zu Smartphones, wo oftmals Wertigkeit im Fordergrund steht, sind Fernseher eher Produkte welche über den Preis verkauft werden.
> 
> MfG


Erzähl den Kunden von Metz und Loewe mal, wie viel ein TV kosten muss und die sagen dir dann, wie viel ein TV kosten kann. Was der TV von Apple können wird, wird sicher oft genug in der Werbung erzählt werden. 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsläufig. Im Prinzip ist es ähnlich wie bei den Handys. Manche betrachten Handys nur als reines Nutzobjekt, andere als Design- oder Statussymbol. Das ist bei TV Geräten auch nicht anders, denn sonst würden sich beispielsweise Philips Flat-TVs auch nicht verkaufen. Die kosten mehr Geld und der einzige Mehrwert besteht darin, dass sie rundherum bunt leuchten.


Hey, ich hab mir am Sonntag grad nen Philips TV bestellt.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Naja, ein Vergleich mit Äpfel und Birnen.
> 
> Jedoch bekomme ich von Röhren-TV´s / Monitore Kopfschmerzen, flimmern sehr stark und die Magnetische Strahlung ist auch nicht ohne. Und Full-HD auf nem guten LCD kommt wirklich viel besser als jede Röhre mit ihrem RGB-Gitter
> 
> ...


 
Gut, das verträgt nicht jeder. Ja, ich hätte sagen sollen, worauf ich mich beziehe. Also was Farbechtheit und Schärfe angeht, sind Röhren ungeschlagen. Stromverbrauch ist natürlich klar, der ist höher. Und die Staubfakten sprechen für sich, da haste recht 

@nailgun: Jupp, oder so. Alles über itunes streamen, vorallem können die zensieren, wie sie Bock haben...


----------



## Verox (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



> Best Buy hat in einem Statement gegenüber Wired erklärt, dass es sich tatsächlich nur um eine normale Wirksamkeitsumfrage auf rein hypothetischer Basis gehandelt habe. Jeglicher Bezug zu genannten Marken sei lediglich theoretischer Natur. Die Umfrage sei zudem nicht mehr verfügbar.


 

Dieses gehype ... sorry aber manche Leute können bald nicht mehr zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden..... 

WAS HAT DAS JETZT MIT APPLE UND NEM iTV ZU TUN !? ERKLÄRT MIR DAS BITTE.
In der nächsten Woche berichtet dann wieder irgend ein unseriöser 13 jähriger Apple-Junkie der mit iPhone anstatt mit Gameboy aufgewachsen ist von wieder anderen Tatsachen und Spekulationen. 

Mit der Realität hat das aber rein gar nichts zu tun.

Kommt mal runter mit dem ganzen gehype. Ich versteh euch nicht. Ich bin selber Apple-Fan und Besitzer und bin vom Gesamtkonzept überzeugt, aber immerhin kein hirnloser Zombie wie manch andere.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Warum sollen da Röhren in Sachen Schärfe ungeschlagen sein? (Ich frage wirklich, weil es nicht weiß). 

Ich mein, wenn natives Material auf einem LCD abgespielt wird, ist es doch ebenfalls gestochen scharf?! 

Ich kann zum Beispiel bei Ace Age mit unserem Samsung 46" LED jedes verdammte Haar von Manni (wird der so geschrieben? ) sehen, und so ein Erlebnis hatte ich noch nie mit einem Röhren-TV. Also schärfer gehts ja nu wirklich nichtmehr


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ein Metz Fernsehr ist auch ein Deutsches Qualitätsprodukt, was vorallem gerne von älteren Leuten gekauft wird die nicht
an Armut leiden. Die Dinger halten Jahre. (20 bei uns bis die Bildröhre dann ein Rotstich bekommen hat) Das ist Deutsche Wertarbeit die natürlich etwas kostet. Apple Zeug wird aber in China zusammen geklappt und gibt wie das erste Ipad im Sommer den Geist auf, wenn es zu warm ist und kostet trotzdem ein Schweinegeld. Das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Okay, du vergleichst gerade ein Ipad (viel Technik auf maximal engst-möglichen Raum) und einem Röhrenfernseher mit plumper Technik auf großem Raum miteinander? 

Nicht schlecht 

Vermutlich hast du dein Fernseher auch immer dabei wie das Ipad 


Mal im Ernst, mein Noname Uralt Röhren TV würde auch noch leben, hätte ich ihn damals nicht gegen ein LCD ersetzt. Das hat mit nix deinem Metz zutun (wer Metz kauft, brauch sich übrigens nicht über das P/L-Verhältnis von Apple beschweren, denn der Aufschlag dafür das "Metz" auf dem hässlichen Kasten steht, ist übertrieber als wenn ein angebissener Apfel auf einem Designer-TV draufgepinselt ist).


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Nur weil dein iPad den Geist aufgegeben hat, heißt das nicht, dass das generell so ist. Meins hat den Sommer unbeschadet überstanden.


----------



## KarlCraz (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Allwisser schrieb:


> ich hoffe, alle hier anwesenden sind schlau genug, um zu wissen, dass apple mit dem ding auch speichern und protokollieren WIRD, was man sich dann alles für sendungen reinzieht, welche dvds und bluerays abgespielt werden, die fotos die man als diashow über den fernseher laufen lässt...WIRD ALLES GESPEICHERT.
> 
> wer da nix gegen hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


 
lolsolche Paranoia muss man erstmal bekommen. Respekt an dich. 


Wo ist das Problem das Appel weiß was du schaust? Welche DVD/BR du schaust?
Nenn mir ein Szenario bei dem das zu einem Nachteil für dich werden kann. Gibt es nichts realistisches.... mach dir nicht die mühe.

Und das Apple deine Privaten Fotos von deinem TV hochläd und speichert passiert auch einzig und allein in deinem Kopf!

Apple hat gar nicht die Speicherkapazitäten, Bandbreiten und erst recht nicht humanressources um diese Daten auszuwerten aber am aller wenigsten hat appel INTRESSE an deinen Fotos!


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Warum sollen da Röhren in Sachen Schärfe ungeschlagen sein? (Ich frage wirklich, weil es nicht weiß).
> 
> Ich mein, wenn natives Material auf einem LCD abgespielt wird, ist es doch ebenfalls gestochen scharf?!
> 
> Ich  kann zum Beispiel bei Ace Age mit unserem Samsung 46" LED jedes  verdammte Haar von Manni (wird der so geschrieben? ) sehen, und so  ein Erlebnis hatte ich noch nie mit einem Röhren-TV. Also schärfer  gehts ja nu wirklich nichtmehr


 
Gut, ich denke warscheinlich noch an die anfägnlichen LCDs usw. Ich bin ja nich erst 15  Die hingen den Röhren in Hinsicht auf Schärfe arg hinterher! du hast recht, du hast recht


----------



## KarlCraz (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ein Metz Fernsehr ist auch ein Deutsches Qualitätsprodukt, was vorallem gerne von älteren Leuten gekauft wird die nicht
> an Armut leiden. Die Dinger halten Jahre. (20 bei uns bis die Bildröhre dann ein Rotstich bekommen hat) Das ist Deutsche Wertarbeit die natürlich etwas kostet. Apple Zeug wird aber in China zusammen geklappt und gibt wie das erste Ipad im Sommer den Geist auf, wenn es zu warm ist und kostet trotzdem ein Schweinegeld. Das ist der Unterschied.


 

Allein schon die Forschungs und Entwicklungsarbeit am Ipad/phone haben wahrscheinlich mehr gekostet als alle deiner verkauften Metz Fernsehr bis heute. Diese kosten schlagen sich auch im Preis nieder werde aber bei den herrstellungskosten nicht mit angegeben. 
Und Qualität in China ist keines wegs schlecht!!! Schließlich schaffen wir ja jetzt schon seit Jahrzehnten unsere technink und know how darüber mit wir die dinge hier für 2 statt 3 euro kaufen können. Das die chinesen uns die gleichen dinge bald für 1,5 euro anbieten werden intressiert die ganzen großen Firmen die jetzt Ihre Technik den Chinesen verkaufen nicht. 
Bald haben sie genung know how um auf unsere exporte/importe teils zuverzichten. Und wer in china verkackt hat, hat auf der ganzen welt verkackt. Manche Branchen schauffeln sich so ihr eigenes Grab in Europa. Sry ^^ abgeschwiffen.





Ich bin kein Apfelfanboy, ich mag nur wenn die dinge realistisch betrachtet und nicht von einer verblendeten Hater/neider/appelfeind Sicht so wie eigentlich 99.9% der Leute die hier ständig über apple/facebook etc mekern.

Haten ist trend...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> Gut, ich denke warscheinlich noch an die  anfägnlichen LCDs usw. Ich bin ja nich erst 15  Die hingen den  Röhren in Hinsicht auf Schärfe arg hinterher! du hast recht, du hast  recht


 


Klar gibts auch bescheidene LCD`s, aber selbst schuld wer sowas kauft


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ich denk so an die Anfangszeiten von LCD und Plasmabildschirmen zurück, die waren echt schlecht 
Hatte vorher ein riesen Loewe TV mit riesen Röhre. Der war geil


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



> lass mer mal Samsung aussen vor, die können nur flach sein und schick aussehen und bekommens ja net mal hin in 3D 1080p dar zu stellen


Mein Samsung kann es.  



> -.- Einfach mal die Fresse halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat.


Leute, kommt mal wieder runter! 

Das bei jedem Thema wo "Apple" drin steckt, immer gleich die Fetzen fliegen?! 
Ich hab ja nichts gegen eine schöne Diskussion. Aber dann bitte ohne Beleidigungen, Provokationen, Unterstellungen und gefährlichem Halbwissen! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

@painkiller: Also soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ging die Diskussion völlig normal über die Bühne, bis die ersten angefangen haben, drüber zu motzen, das es hier Fanboy gehate gebe, aber erst damit hat das Fanboy gehate angefangen 

paradoxes perpetuum mobile 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mein Samsung kann es.



Der Beschiss wird den ewig nachhängen


----------



## TomatenKenny (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jaja, wir wissen es. Du bist leider zuspät, die Apple-Hater haben das schon weiter vorne im Thread festgestellt. 6 Setzen!


 
 hatte kein bock den schnulli vor mir zu lesen  , wer sagt das ichn apple hater bin ^^ und danke für die polnische Zensur 



lol geht hier schon wieder die sinnlose löschpolizei durch..  tzzzzz


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> hatte kein bock den schnulli vor mir zu lesen  , wer sagt das ichn apple hater bin ^^ und danke für die polnische Zensur


 
Sollte man aber wenn man bei einer Diskussion mitmischen will. 

Sorry das ich dich als Hater bezeichnet hatte, aber was soll mir sonst dein Beitrag sagen? 

Lassen wir aber bitte die Diskussion, Painkiller hat grad so schön aufgeräumt


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> @painkiller: Also soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ging die Diskussion völlig normal über die Bühne, bis die ersten angefangen haben, drüber zu motzen, das es hier Fanboy gehate gebe, erst dann hat das Fanboy gehate angefangen
> 
> paradoxes perpetuum mobile


 
Leider... -.-

Ein perpetuum mobile ist das Thema leider immer. 

Mir ist es immer noch schleierhaft wie man sich wegen eines TVs (!!!) dermaßen in die Haare bekommen kann. 

Mir ist es egal ob da ein angebissener Apfel oder ne Birne drauf ist. Was zählt ist auf dem Platz! Und das ist bei TVs nun mal die Bildqualität. Und die ist abhängig vom Panel, das sicher nicht von Apple selbst gefertigt wird. Wem die Bildqualität egal ist, der kann auch Radio hören.  Das sich Firmen ihre Markennamen gut bezahlen lassen ist kein Geheimnis. Das macht nicht nur Apple so. Fakt ist halt das der P/L-Faktor stimmen muss.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Allerdings! Was mich natürlich mal freuen würde, wäre Samsungs Technik mit dem geilen Apple design, aber der Preise wäre extrem 

wenn jetzt gleich welche sagen: "das gibts schon, Samsung klaut bei Apple" die kriegen ein slap 
Ich meine natürlich ein Apple TV mit Top Technik, z.B. von Samsung, mit dem optischen Design von Apple... und natürlich ein annehmbarer Preis *träum*

Die TVs werden nicht von Samsung gefertigt, oder? Zumindest die Panels nicht?! So habe ich es zumindest, soweit ich mich erinner, mal gelesen...



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein perpetuum mobile ist das Thema leider immer.


----------



## TomatenKenny (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sollte man aber wenn man bei einer Diskussion mitmischen will.
> 
> Sorry das ich dich als Hater bezeichnet hatte, aber was soll mir sonst dein Beitrag sagen?



naja das es halbwegs der wahrheit entspricht, aber egal das is meine meinung ^^ PS: hab selber ein Applegerät , aber auch das ist egal


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Haben die ersten Apple HD TVs gleich die Sprachsteuerung integriert?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



<> schrieb:


> Leider... -.-
> 
> Ein perpetuum mobile ist das Thema leider immer.
> 
> ...



Naja, nicht alles muss immer P/L sein. Wer sich Apple nicht leisten kann/möchte, der kauft es eben nicht. Die Firma aber deshalb jedes mal so runterzumachen nur weil sie nicht in den Geldbeutel passt, ist armselig!

Ja Apple kostet (meistens) mehr als die Konkurrenz, wissen wir alle. Aber dafür bekommt man ein Produkt was einmalig ist und es so von niemand anderen gibt. Apple-Geräte sind halt Designer-Stücke welche mit Perfektem Design mit makelloser Verarbeitung glänzen und dazu auch noch einfach zu bedienen sind (einfach ist halt modern und die Zukunft, und hat nix mit "Dumm" zutun). 

Und ganz ehrlich, ich hätte mit weit mehr als 1500$ gerechnet 


Achtung: Ich selbst kaufe auch fast immer nach P/L, nicht das mich hier die User gleich als Fanboy beschimpfen (*Galaxy S2 vorzeig*).


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Haben die ersten Apple HD TVs gleich die Sprachsteuerung integriert?


 
Das soll wohl 2013 kommen. Möglich wärs sicher mit den ersten TVs, aber ich denke, sie werden es als "upgrade" bringen und entpsrechend bezahlen lassen. Allerdings gibt es auch die einen oder anderen bösen Menschen, die iOS schon gehacked haben sollen.... *hust*

@freak: jo du hast schon recht. Manchmal wird persönliche Einstellung eben als gehate interpretiert. Ich seh das gern alles neutral.
Allerdings, ich rechne bei den größeren TVs mit "extremen" Preisen...


----------



## ich558 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Okay, du vergleichst gerade ein Ipad (viel Technik auf maximal engst-möglichen Raum) und einem Röhrenfernseher mit plumper Technik auf großem Raum miteinander?
> 
> Nicht schlecht
> 
> ...



Also unser Metz sieht ziemlich optisch ziemlich gut aus und die Standartlautsprecher klingen sehr sehr gut


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



> Die TVs werden nicht von Samsung gefertigt, oder? Zumindest die Panels nicht?! So habe ich es zumindest, soweit ich mich erinner, mal gelesen...


Bei den Mac Books kamen die Panels teilweise von Samsung (,LG und Sharp). Ob das heute immer noch so ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Allerdings würde es mich sehr wundern, nachdem ganzen Ärger was sie (Samsung) mit den Patenten hatten. 


@ Fr3@k

Unter P/L muss man nicht automatisch "billig" verstehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Bei mir ist es halt so das ich für einen Monitor mit TV Funktion ungern über 1000 Taler bezahle wo der Klang auch noch einem Transistorradio gleicht. Ich bin auch nicht bereit für einen Namen nochmal einen Aufpreis zu zahlen. Jeder hat einen anderen Anspruch aber für die Masse der Leute die ihr Geld besammen halten müßen fällt halt so ein Gerät schnell hinten raus. Ich persönlich würde eher mehr Geld in eine Steuerungszentrale investieren anstatt für die Bildausgabe ( heißt jetzt aber nicht das es dort Schrott gibt )


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Also unser Metz sieht ziemlich optisch ziemlich gut aus und die Standartlautsprecher klingen sehr sehr gut


 
Sag das bloss nicht. Man ist ja schon ein Apple Hater, wenn man den Fakt auspricht, dass Metz Fernsehre in Deutschland von gutausgebildeten und gutbezahlten Fachkräften in Zirndorf, Bayern hergestellt werden und iPhones in Xenschengscheng, China von Leuten die morgens aufstehen ein Keks kriegen und Tee und dann 10 Stunden für 50 Cent die Dinger zusammen klappen und sich danach vom Dach stürzen.

Also wer Geld hat und Design und Qualität mag ist bei Metz allemal besser aufgehoben den die machen das schon seit Jahren. Der Primus hat nicht umsonst ein Design Award bekommen. Das Ding sieht einfach nur Godlike aus.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

2 Fragen:
Wieso wird immer wieder in Verbindung gebracht, das Leute kein Geld haben, weil sie keine Applegeraete haben oder wollen?
Es gibt durchaus Menschen, fuer die Apple nicht unbedingt die Designoffenbarung schlechthin ist.
Es gibt durchaus schickere Sachen. Genauso ist nicht Porsche das Maß aller Dinge.
Ich persoenlich find Lamborghini schicker 

Wieso schreiben hier User die fuer oder gegen Apple irgendwas geschrieben haben, extra das sie auch Applegeraete oder eben Nichtapplegeraete haben.

Ist euch die Meinung Anderer hier ueber euch wirklich so wichtig, das soetwas noch extra erwaehnt werden muss?
Oder wollt ihr keinem auf die Fuesse treten?
Steht doch einfach zu eurer Meinung und Aussage, die muss nicht jedem schmecken.

Hups, waren doch 3 Fragen.


Apple polarisiert nun mal, das kann man in (fast) jedem Thread verfolgen, der irgendetwas mit Apple zu tun hat.
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, sind die Leute, die anderen die eigene Meinung auf Gedeih und Verderb einreden muessen.
Soll doch jeder mit dem gluecklich werden, wo er glaubt das es fuer ihn das Beste ist.

Da finde ich eine Argumentationsweise bzw. die Art eine Aussage zu taetigen wie z.b. von Dr Bakterius vorbildlich.


----------



## Torge9322 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Endlich spricht einer aus das die Äpfel genau wie die Birnen nur aus China kommen ^^.
Ein Hoch auf Faire Bezahlung die wir doch alle erwarten. 
Qualität will bezahlt werden, aber die Afinnität geht ja dahin das der Name und nicht die Fertigung den Wert ausmacht.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Torge9322 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf Faire Bezahlung die wir doch alle erwarten.


 
Faire Bezahlung wird doch nur erwartet, wenn man selbst Geld bekommt.
Also fair fuer einen selbst.

Fuer Qualitaet und gutes Handwerk ist doch kaum einer bereit Geld auszugeben.
Braucht man nur bisserl durch dieses Forum lesen, so querfeldein.

Geiz ist Geil, wurde uns ja jahrelang eingehaemmert....
Irgendwann raecht sich das, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## ich558 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Sag das bloss nicht. Man ist ja schon ein Apple Hater, wenn man den Fakt auspricht, dass Metz Fernsehre in Deutschland von gutausgebildeten und gutbezahlten Fachkräften in Zirndorf, Bayern hergestellt werden und iPhones in Xenschengscheng, China von Leuten die morgens aufstehen ein Keks kriegen und Tee und dann 10 Stunden für 50 Cent die Dinger zusammen klappen und sich danach vom Dach stürzen.
> 
> Also wer Geld hat und Design und Qualität mag ist bei Metz allemal besser aufgehoben den die machen das schon seit Jahren. Der Primus hat nicht umsonst ein Design Award bekommen. Das Ding sieht einfach nur Godlike aus.


 
Da hast du allerdings Recht. Ein Grund für Metz und Loewe ist übrigens auch die vorhanden Ersatzteile. Wir hatten bis vor kurzem einen 22" Wandfernseher von Phillips der stolze 500€ kostete (war größenmäßig der einize der an diese Stelle in der Wand passte). Nach wenigen Wochen und kaum Nutzung war das Teil plötzlich defekt- Grund war iwas an der Platine. Da keine Ersatzteile dafür vorhanden sind war das ein Totalschaden. Um das später nicht bei einem andern TV auch zu erleben kam eben ein Metz ins Haus. 
Aber das ist schon fast OT


----------



## Torge9322 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Dann wäre es ja eine subjektive Bezahlung und keine faire.
Aber wie kann man fair erklären ohne eine Grundsatz Diskussion loszutreten.
Über die Verteilung von Reichtum und Armut


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Torge9322 schrieb:


> Über die Verteilung von Reichtum und Armut


 
Hier wird ja wer als arm definiert, wer kein IPhone hat


----------



## Torge9322 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

 Ich bin also Arm 
Also kann ich mir auch den Fernseher nicht leisten ich könnte .

MFG


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ganz schön teuer.

Und ich frage mich immer wofür am sowas braucht wenn man NUR TV(also keine DVDs, Bluerays) Schaut, da 90% der Sendungen/Sender eh noch nicht frei empfangbar senden, braucht es sowas imho nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

turbosnake, die Dinger werden nicht ausschliesslich fuer den deutschen Markt entwickelt/gebaut.
Und was man weltweit damit machen kann, kA.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Torge9322 schrieb:


> Ich bin also Arm


 
Also absolut gesehen bist du noch immer steinreich 

Ich würde mir lieber für 500€ nen Laptop mit 3D, Blu Ray und HD Audio Support kaufen oder schraube einen HTPC für noch weniger zusammen und stell den unter einen 900€-1000€ Fernseher. Damit lebe ich 1. unabhängiger von einem Hersteller, 2. sind Updates garantiert, 3. kann ich die Hardware (bei HTPCs) beliebig erweitern und darauf sogar spielen (selbst billigste Rechner sollten Konsolenniveau schaffen) und außerdem braucht man für DVDs und BDs ohnehin noch nen Kasten unterm TV. Und mit dem richtigen Gehäuse sieht das ganze noch sehr schick aus.

Edit: Gleich kommt bestimmt einer und meint, dass der TV für Leute gedacht sein wird, die sich alles streamen möchten und eben keine Box unterm TV haben möchten. Dem entgegne ich folgendes: Wie wollt ihr dann Digitales TV/ausgeliehene Filme/guten Sound bekommen?


----------



## leckerbier (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Der kostet in der Produktion bestimmt nur 200€.  Das Apfelemblem kostet aber 1300€.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich würde mir lieber für 500€ nen Laptop mit 3D, Blu Ray und HD Audio Support kaufen oder schraube einen HTPC für noch weniger zusammen und stell den unter einen 900€-1000€ Fernseher. Damit lebe ich 1. unabhängiger von einem Hersteller, 2. sind Updates garantiert, 3. kann ich die Hardware (bei HTPCs) beliebig erweitern und darauf sogar spielen (selbst billigste Rechner sollten Konsolenniveau schaffen) und außerdem braucht man für DVDs und BDs ohnehin noch nen Kasten unterm TV. Und mit dem richtigen Gehäuse sieht das ganze noch sehr schick aus.



Na ja, das ist jetzt zumindest teilweise ein wenig spekulativ meinerseits:

Apple wird meiner Meinung nach genau das tun, was sie schon immer getan haben. Sie werden mit diesem TV ein All-in-one sorglos Paket schnüren. HD-Filme (eventuell sogar in Full-HD) und Musik aus dem iTunes Store kaufen (Filme auch leihen). Eigene Musik und Fotos über die iCloud streamen. Bedienung per iPhone und iPad, eventuell sogar mit Siri. Nutzung des App-Stores, möglicherweise auch zum spielen. Eventuell bekommt Apple es sogar hin, dass die TV Sender ihr Programm über das Internet auf das Apple TV streamen. Plus die ganzen Features, die moderne Flat-TVs sowieso schon bieten. 
So das unter dem Strich kein anderes Gerät fürs Entertainment mehr nötig ist.

Ob all das so kommt, weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Und ob man das dann gutheißt oder nicht, oder sich lieber einen HTPC baut, bleibt jedem selber überlassen.
So oder so, bin ich wirklich sehr gespannt!


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Edit: Gleich kommt bestimmt einer und meint, dass der TV für Leute gedacht sein wird, die sich alles streamen möchten und eben keine Box unterm TV haben möchten. Dem entgegne ich folgendes: Wie wollt ihr dann Digitales TV/ausgeliehene Filme/guten Sound bekommen?


Internet TV/iTunes/optischer Ausgang, oder weiß schon jemand, dass es keinen geben wird?


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

1500$? Klingt sehr teuer, zumal keinerlei Informationen über das Display zur Verfügung stehen. Wie hoch ist die Bildwiederholfrequenz? Beherrscht es aktives 3D? Kontrast? 
Solange darüber nichts bekannt ist, klingt mir der Preis eindeutig zu hoch. Da kaufe Ich mir dann doch lieber für 1000€ einen gescheiten Guckkasten mit 3D und mindestens 200Hz und leg mir dann noch ein HTPC zu. Sofern Ich dann immer noch die Apple-Dienste nutzen will, hab Ich dazu ja immer noch die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 1500$? Klingt sehr teuer, zumal keinerlei Informationen über das Display zur Verfügung stehen. Wie hoch ist die Bildwiederholfrequenz? Beherrscht es aktives 3D? Kontrast?
> Solange darüber nichts bekannt ist, klingt mir der Preis eindeutig zu hoch. Da kaufe Ich mir dann doch lieber für 1000€ einen gescheiten Guckkasten mit 3D und mindestens 200Hz und leg mir dann noch ein HTPC zu. Sofern Ich dann immer noch die Apple-Dienste nutzen will, hab Ich dazu ja immer noch die Möglichkeit.



Im Prinzip sagst du es selber schon: So lange nichts Handfestes über dieses Gerät bekannt ist, ist es müßig über den Preis zu diskutieren.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Internet TV/iTunes/optischer Ausgang, oder weiß schon jemand, dass es keinen geben wird?


 
Internet TV - Touché 
iTunes - Ich meinte das eigentlich etwas sozialer, sprich Filme von Freunden ausleihen. Ich kenne iTunes nicht besonders, aber so etwas bieten sie garantiert nicht an, oder? Abgesehen davon macht man sich dabei einmal mehr von Apple/iTunes abhängig. Auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Was glaubst du, wo dieser optische Ausgang hinführt? 

@Cook2211: Davon gehe ich ebenfalls aus, aber so rein objektiv sollten Kunden die Funger davon lassen. Dass das mal wieder nicht der Fall sein wird, ist mir auch klar


----------



## Sturmi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 1500$? Klingt sehr teuer, zumal keinerlei Informationen über das Display zur Verfügung stehen. Wie hoch ist die Bildwiederholfrequenz? Beherrscht es aktives 3D? Kontrast?
> Solange darüber nichts bekannt ist, klingt mir der Preis eindeutig zu hoch. Da kaufe Ich mir dann doch lieber für 1000€ einen gescheiten Guckkasten mit 3D und mindestens 200Hz und leg mir dann noch ein HTPC zu. Sofern Ich dann immer noch die Apple-Dienste nutzen will, hab Ich dazu ja immer noch die Möglichkeit.


Wenn es 3D unterstützen würde, hätten sie das zu 99% auch erwähnt. Und da find ich dann 1500$ schon was happig. 
Das Problem was Apple meiner Meinung nach in diesem Markt haben wird: Im Gegensatz zu Smartphones und Tablets ist er schon gesättigt. Und zwar nicht nur so ein bischen, sondern so arg das die ganzen großen Hersteller (Außer Samsung meines Wissens nach) dicke Verluste eingefahren haben.
Außerdem sind die Features alle nicht neu.
- Steuerung per Phone/Pad. Gibt es schon lange.
- Streamen von Mediadateien. Kann jeder DAU mit 15 Minuten einlesen heutzutage einrichten.
- etc.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Internet TV - Touché
> iTunes - Ich meinte das eigentlich etwas sozialer, sprich Filme von Freunden ausleihen. Ich kenne iTunes nicht besonders, aber so etwas bieten sie garantiert nicht an, oder? Abgesehen davon macht man sich dabei einmal mehr von Apple/iTunes abhängig. Auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
> Was glaubst du, wo dieser optische Ausgang hinführt?
> 
> @Cook2211: Davon gehe ich ebenfalls aus, aber so rein objektiv sollten Kunden die Funger davon lassen. Dass das mal wieder nicht der Fall sein wird, ist mir auch klar


Und ich meinte das etwas legaler. 
Bei iTunes kann man Filme ausleihen, nur bis jetzt gibt es nichts in FullHD, so weit ich weiß. 
Man macht sich allerdings immer von Apple abhängig, wenn man ein Produkt von ihnen kauft, genauso wie bei Nintendo z.B.

Wo der optische Ausgang hin führt?
KA, zu Apple? 

Klar, rein objektiv sollte man von einigen Produkten die Finger lassen, aber für die Meisten ist objektiv leider immer subjektiv, nur merken sie das nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Sturmi schrieb:


> Streamen von Mediadateien. Kann jeder DAU mit 15 Minuten einlesen heutzutage einrichten.



Da habe ich persönlich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine PS3 hat sich manchmal einfach strikt geweigert Daten vom PC zu streamen, oder hat diesen gar nicht erst erkannt. Und ein DAU hätte das gar nicht erst zum laufen gebracht. Der Datenaustausch zwischen zwei PCs im Netzwerk funktioniert auch nicht immer so, wie es sein soll.
Zwischen iMac, Apple TV und iPad hingegen funktioniert es vom ersten Tag an, ohne großen Konfigurationsaufwand. Das streamen über iCloud funktioniert ebenfalls bestens.


----------



## Sturmi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da habe ich persönlich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine PS3 hat sich manchmal einfach strikt geweigert Daten vom PC zu streamen, oder hat diesen gar nicht erst erkannt. Und ein DAU hätte das gar nicht erst zum laufen gebracht. Der Datenaustausch zwischen zwei PCs im Netzwerk funktioniert auch nicht immer so, wie es sein soll.
> Zwischen iMac, Apple TV und iPad hingegen funktioniert es vom ersten Tag an, ohne großen Konfigurationsaufwand. Das streamen über iCloud funktioniert ebenfalls bestens.


Meine Erfahrung ist:
Mediaserver auf meinem NAS einschalten, am Fernseher NAS als Quelle auswählen, Ordner nach Film durchsuchen den ich schauen wollte, Film schaun. Zeitaufwand ~ 2 Minuten.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Sturmi schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist:
> Mediaserver auf meinem NAS einschalten, am Fernseher NAS als Quelle auswählen, Ordner nach Film durchsuchen den ich schauen wollte, Film schaun. Zeitaufwand ~ 2 Minuten.



Was glaubst du denn schon mal welcher Standard-User ein NAS hat, welches zudem noch mit einem Mediaserver ins Netzwerk eingebunden ist?
Nee, nee für den Otto-Normaluser ist das definitiv nicht so einfach.



Sturmi schrieb:


> Steuerung per Phone/Pad. Gibt es schon lange.



Tatsächlich? Den Fernseher mit dem iPad steuern? Eventuell sogar noch mit interaktivem Programmführer?
Ich weiß es nicht, deswegen frage ich.


----------



## zøtac (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Meinen Philips kann ich per App Steuern - bis auf die Vollwertige Tastatur die man dann hat bringt es aber keine großartigen Vorteile


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Meinen Philips kann ich per App Steuern - bis auf die Vollwertige Tastatur die man dann hat bringt es aber keine großartigen Vorteile



Läuft das dann über Bluetooth oder das Netzwerk? Mein TV unterstützt weder das eine noch das andere, deswegen meine Frage.


----------



## zøtac (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Läuft übers Netztwerk


----------



## Sturmi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Den Fernseher mit dem iPad steuern? Eventuell sogar noch mit interaktivem Programmführer?
> Ich weiß es nicht, deswegen frage ich.


hier bitte, such dir App, Hersteller und Phone/Pad aus : Welche TV Fernbedienung App für Handy und Tablet - CHIP Online


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

*Naja*


Ist ja nicht nur ein Fernseher, sondern halt ein iDevice mit eingebaut, um Inhalte aus dem Netz via iTunes aufs Gerät zu bekommen .....


1.5K wäre sogar halbwegs gerechtfertigt, Apples Bildschirme haben eigentlich durchweg eine ziemlich hohe Bildqualität, je nach Panel wäre der Preis daher sogar eher apple-untypisch halbwegs nachvollziehbar.


Was mir eher weniger passt, ist die mickrige Bildfläche an sich ....


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

@ zøtac und Sturmi

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Iceananas (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da habe ich persönlich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine PS3 hat sich manchmal einfach strikt geweigert Daten vom PC zu streamen, oder hat diesen gar nicht erst erkannt. Und ein DAU hätte das gar nicht erst zum laufen gebracht. Der Datenaustausch zwischen zwei PCs im Netzwerk funktioniert auch nicht immer so, wie es sein soll.
> Zwischen iMac, Apple TV und iPad hingegen funktioniert es vom ersten Tag an, ohne großen Konfigurationsaufwand. Das streamen über iCloud funktioniert ebenfalls bestens.


 
Komisch, Win7 klinkt bei mir alles in Heimnetzwerk ein und der Austausch zwischen Tablet-Handy-PC-PC-Mediaplayer funktioniert fast von alleine.

Vielleicht sollte M$ einfach die Schriftgröße der Beschreibung vergrößern


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Komisch, Win7 klinkt bei mir alles in Heimnetzwerk ein und der Austausch zwischen Tablet-Handy-PC-PC-Mediaplayer funktioniert fast von alleine.



Na ja, Win hat bei mir gerne Probleme gemacht, warum auch immer..



> Vielleicht sollte M$ einfach die Schriftgröße der Beschreibung vergrößern



Haaaallllloooooo. So alt bin ich nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Iceananas (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, Win hat bei mir gerne Probleme gemacht, warum auch immer..


 
Der Herr möchte, dass du Apple kaufst


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Der Herr möchte, dass du Apple kaufst



Das wird es sein. Göttliche Fügung


----------



## McClaine (7. Februar 2012)

Realistisch betrachtet:
Nach den Patentkriegen der letzten Monate hoffe ich, das sich alle Tv Hersteller ihre Patente gesichert haben. 
Dazu zählt auch das patentieren von:
4 ecken und einen Bildschirm mittig eingefasst, diverse Anschlüsse und Steuerung mittels kabelloser Fernbedienung.

Hört sich alles lächerlich an, aber wenn Apple da auch mitmischen will weiß man ja nie... 

1500 hört sich erstmals gut an wenn die Ausstattung stimmt. Da das aber zur Zeit niemand gewiss weiß ist darüber eigentlich nicht zu diskutieren.
Ach ja und die Rede ist von us dollar - also um die 1200eur (!?) was ich persönlich wiederum für Apple Preise für unrealistisch halte 

Mfg


----------



## PEG96 (7. Februar 2012)

Preis=Wert


----------



## JHD (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Preis=Wert


 



In deiner Welt vielleicht!


----------



## Entelodon (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

was, für einen 42" tv so viel knete hinblättern? neeeee...  der einzige (markante) unterschied zu günstigeren (und besseren!) geräten, wird einzig der in weiss gehaltene rahmen sein...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Februar 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Apple kostet (meistens) mehr als die Konkurrenz, wissen wir alle. Aber dafür bekommt man ein Produkt was einmalig ist und es so von niemand anderen gibt. Apple-Geräte sind halt Designer-Stücke welche mit Perfektem Design mit makelloser Verarbeitung glänzen und dazu auch noch einfach zu bedienen sind (einfach ist halt modern und die Zukunft, und hat nix mit "Dumm" zutun).



Erzähl das mit der markellosen Verarbeitung mal meinem iPod Classic. *hust*
Da war weder die Verarbeitung noch das Design sonderlich gut, geschweige denn perfekt.

Das Design mag zwar hübsch sein, aber "markelloses" Design sollte mMn auch Zweckmäßig sein. Und da fällt das iPhone 4 schonmal schon durch, aufgrund der hohen Beschädigungsgefahr durchs fallen lassen.

@topic:
1500 klingen ja nicht so extrem, von Apple hätte ich da sowas wie 2-3k erwartet.


----------



## Liza (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



KarlCraz schrieb:


> Absouluter Schwachsinn. Da kann ich auch sagen: "Ich kann mir auch ein 60" TV für 500 Euro kaufen"...... und du wärst der gearschte weil du für dein 47-55" mehr bezahlt hast.
> Doch seit wann beurteilt man nur nach der größe/preis...? Sowas machen Aldikäufer, MediaMarktsichberatenlasser und alte Menschen.
> Anscheint gehören alle bisherigen Leute die hier kommentiert haben dazu....
> 
> Ich mein ihr wisst doch GAR NICHTS über den TV und behauptet er wäre zu teuer.... als wenn 1500Euro für ein TV teuer wären....


 
Mir ging es nicht rein um die Größe, sondern um das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis was Apple hier wie es erst mal rüberkommt, nicht bietet. Die 55 Zoll sollten lediglich den zu teueren Preis hervorheben. Und wie die Vergangenheit zeigt ist Apple nun einmal extrem teuer, bietet zwar auch einiges aber dennoch ist der Preis nicht immer gerechtfertigt. Klar muss man auf das Endprodukt warten um eine korrekte Meinung dazu haben zu können. 

Und nur weil Du anscheinend ein Problem mit solcher Meinung hast, musst Du einen nicht indirekt in die Schublade "Aldikäufer, MediaMarktsichberatenlasser und alte Menschen" stecken. Wenn Dir die Meinung nicht passt, Argumentiere gewählter und lass solche blöden Nebensätze sein.


----------



## Superwip (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Für den Preis könnte man einen ordentlichen 140cm TV oder einen vernünftigen Full-HD Beamer _und_ einen soliden HTPC kaufen...

Aber _egal, was das Teil am Ende kann_, es wird sicher seine Käufer finden... siehe iPad

Und es ist ja sowieso eine Falschmeldung


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Für den Preis könnte man einen ordentlichen 140cm TV oder einen vernünftigen Full-HD Beamer _und_ einen soliden HTPC kaufen...
> Aber _egal, was das Teil am Ende kann_, es wird sicher seine Käufer finden... siehe iPad
> Und es ist ja sowieso eine Falschmeldung


 
Zum ersten: jupp^^
zum zweiten: jupp^^
zum dritten: jupp, grad gelesen, ich war leider noch nicht so zeitig bei PCGH online, wie du und gestern hab ichs nicht mehr gelesen 

MfG


----------



## hawk910 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Tja...noch weiß ja keiner, was son Ding wirklich kosten wird. Aber irgendwie sehe ich es beim TV noch weniger ein als beim Smartphone unberechtigt hohe Preise zu bezahlen. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass dieses TV-Gerät wie auch die Smartphones nicht wirklich eine reine Apple-Neuerfindung sein wird (von wegen Elektronik von Samsung, Display von LG, Kamera von Sony usw....von wegen kopiert ). Design hin oder her...schick sind die Sachen zwar, aber weder Design noch die Technik noch die Quali rechtfertigen so viel Kohle.

Aber ich denke eh, dass Apple-Produkte nun wieder zu einem teuren Nischenprodukten werden, nachdem deren Smartphones und Pads nicht wirklich mehr den Ton angeben. Ich bin aber auch sicher, dass gerade dann viele Leute auch noch wesentlich höhere Preise bezahlen würden...weswegen der hier erwähnte Preis auch durchaus realistisch sein könnte. Einem P/L-Vergleich würden die neuen Geräte wohl kaum standhalten können. Prestige ist halt unvernünftig.
Für mich kommt so ein Produkt jedenfalls nicht in Frage. Ios kommt mir eh nicht mehr ins Haus, mit der Nummer bin ich durch. Und ob ein vergleichbares Gerät mit Android oder Windumm ins Wohnzimmer muss...da sehe ich nicht wirklich einen Bedarf.

Aber verfolgen werde ich die Angelegenheit schon. Bin auch schon gespannt auf die nächste peinliche und unhaltbare Klagewelle wegen irgendwelcher...äh...."Kopien"!


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



hawk910 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke eh, dass Apple-Produkte nun wieder zu einem teuren Nischenprodukten werden, nachdem deren Smartphones und Pads nicht wirklich mehr den Ton angeben.



Da sagen die Apple Quartalszahlen und die Verkaufszahlen von iPhone 4S (obwohl "nur" ein Leistungs-Upgrade), iMac und MacBook aber was anderes. Speziell bei den Verkaufszahlen der Rechner geht es für Apple stetig bergauf.
Und Apple Produkte waren, sind und bleiben teure Nischen- bzw. Lifestyle-Produkte. Aber Produkte die sich trotz teils günstigerer Konkurrenz gut verkaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Februar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Preis könnte man einen ordentlichen 140cm TV oder einen vernünftigen Full-HD Beamer und einen soliden HTPC kaufen...


Für das Geld bekommt man etwas brauchbares, aber nichts ordentliches, oder vernünftiges.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Für das Geld bekommt man etwas brauchbares, aber nichts ordentliches, oder vernünftiges.



lol für 1500€ bekommt man was ordentliches und vernünftiges...


----------



## hawk910 (8. Februar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da sagen die Apple Quartalszahlen und die Verkaufszahlen von iPhone 4S (obwohl "nur" ein Leistungs-Upgrade), iMac und MacBook aber was anderes. Speziell bei den Verkaufszahlen der Rechner geht es für Apple stetig bergauf.
> Und Apple Produkte waren, sind und bleiben teure Nischen- bzw. Lifestyle-Produkte. Aber Produkte die sich trotz teils günstigerer Konkurrenz gut verkaufen.


 
Das ist natürlich richtig...aber man muss die Verkaufszahlen aller Mitbewerber mit auflisten. Die kenne ich zwar nicht, aber wenn ich so die MM-Prospekte anschaue, dann scheint es nichts anderes zu geben als TV´s, Laptops und Smartphones. Verdienen tun sie alle offenbar wie die bescheuerten.
Ipad und Iphone würde ich nicht als Nischenprodukt sehen (jedenfalls nicht bis vor kurzem). Dafür haben es zu viele. Zu mindest hatte fast jeder Hanz und Franz ein 3G/3GS (ich nurn 2G ), es gab ja auch nicht wirklich eine Alternative. Seit etwa sagen wir mal 2 bis 3 Jahre sieht es aber anders aus, das Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist nu dahin. Man hat auf einmal "freie Auswahl". Das könnte der angeschlagenen "Exklusivität" aber wieder dienlich sein und diese Erzeugnisse erneut zu Nischenprodukten mit festen Kundenstamm machen. 
Bei den Apple-Computern stimme ich aber zu: war, ist und bleibt ein Nischenprodukt im Hochpreissegment, für das verhältnismäßig wenig Leute wirklich Verwendung haben.



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> lol für 1500€ bekommt man was ordentliches und vernünftiges...


 
Nun...für 1.500 € gibts definitiv was brauchbares und ordentliches. Ob es aber vernünftig ist sich eine 1.500-Euro-Glotze zu holen um dann "Germanys next Top-Strohkopf", "Deutschland sucht den Superhonk", GZSZ und diese Vormittags-Asi-Sendungen anzusehen, das sei mal dahingestellt .


----------



## Verminaard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> lol für 1500€ bekommt man was ordentliches und vernünftiges...


 
Nur muss man erstmal "ordentlich" und "vernuenftig" definieren.
Da ist eine enorme Vielfalt an Ansichtsweisen vorhanden.
Bring doch lieber ein paar Beispiele und Argumente, statt eines "" und eines "lol".

Ich persoenlich lege viel Wert auf Qualitaet, Funktionalitaet und Langlebigkeit (hat auch was mit Nachhaltigkeit und Umwelt zu tun), wenn es soetwas ueberhaupt noch gibt.
Und ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, das Geraete die meinen Anspruechen genuegen sollen ihren Preis haben, und den bin ich auch bereit zu zahlen.
Ob das jetzt die Firma Apple oder ein anderer Hersteller ist, spielt keine Rolle. 

@hawk910:
Leider hat aber erst Apple, Produkte wie ein Tablet oder Smartphone Saloonfaehig gemacht. Vorher waren diese Sparten Nischenprodukte.
Wer weis welches Ziel die wirklich mit ihrem TV verfolgen...


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



> Wer weis welches Ziel die wirklich mit ihrem TV verfolgen...


da werden bestimmt mittels apple-tv geheime botschaften übertragen, die den zuschauern eine gehirnwäsche verpassen


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wer weis welches Ziel die wirklich mit ihrem TV verfolgen...


 
Ich nehme mal an: Geld,Geld,Geld,Geld,Geld,Geld und Geld. Achja und das Sammeln deiner Angewohnheiten, was du wann und wie lange guckts


----------



## blackout24 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



dj*viper schrieb:


> da werden bestimmt mittels apple-tv geheime botschaften übertragen, die den zuschauern eine gehirnwäsche verpassen


 
Steve Jobs ist nämlich garnicht tot sondern nur untergetaucht.

Nach 2 Jahren, wenn genug Leute das Ding haben wird eine bestimmte Tonfrequenz und Bildabfolge abgespielt um die
Zuschauer in Hypnose zu versetzen. Dann spricht Steve Jobs zu den Leuten und befiehlt die Handyläden zu stürmen und
alle Android Smartphone auf den Boden zu werfen.

Wie bei der Pinky und der Brain.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> Achja und das Sammeln deiner Angewohnheiten, was du wann und wie lange guckts


und bei pr0ns wird die ausdauer der manneskraft ermittelt und eine statistik erstellt^^


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

neneeeeee, if you like to watch pr0n, you should use android  oder so war das ja  Das wird nicht gehen bei iOS


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> Das wird nicht gehen bei iOS


 bei mir gehts, nur der akku macht schneller als ich schlapp


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

ahahah wie geil


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



hawk910 schrieb:


> Verdienen tun sie alle offenbar wie die bescheuerten.



Das ist genau das Problem, denn dass tun die wenigsten. Sony steckt nach wie vor in Problemen. Panasonic rechnet mit Rekordverlusten. LG hat schwere Krisenzeiten hinter sich.
Das Preisdumping in der Entertainment- und Mobilfunkbranche führt zu echten Problemen für die Konzerne.
Gleiches gilt auch für die Computer-Hersteller. Siemens hat sich verabschiedet, weil es sich nicht lohnt. HP steckt tief in der Krise. Auch Asus hat schwere Zeiten hinter sich.

Und was macht Apple? Sie lassen sich nicht auf subventioniertes Preisdumping mit der Konkurrenz ein und fragen sich für die eigenen Produkte das Geld, was sie brauchen um rentabel wirtschaften zu können. Der einzig richtige Weg in meinen Augen.



hawk910 schrieb:


> Bei den Apple-Computern stimme ich aber zu: war, ist und bleibt ein Nischenprodukt im Hochpreissegment, für das verhältnismäßig wenig Leute wirklich Verwendung haben.



Ein Verkaufsplus von 26% gegenüber dem Vorjahresquartal und über 5 Millionen verkaufte Macs im letzten Quartal sprechen dagegen. Apple ist mit den hochpreisigen Nischenprodukten sehr erfolgreich.
(*Hust* und scheinbar gibt es genügend Leute, die Verwendung dafür haben)


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



hawk910 schrieb:


> Nun...für 1.500 € gibts definitiv was brauchbares und ordentliches. Ob es aber vernünftig ist sich eine 1.500-Euro-Glotze zu holen um dann "Germanys next Top-Strohkopf", "Deutschland sucht den Superhonk", GZSZ und diese Vormittags-Asi-Sendungen anzusehen, das sei mal dahingestellt .


 
Stell dir vor, es gibt sogar Filme bei denen sich ein gutes Bild bezahlt macht.
Bei deinen Fallbeispielen reicht auch ein Röhrengerät mit der schlechtesten Bildqualität. Das vertuscht dann vielleicht sogar zu deinen Gunsten.^^


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Was es für 1500€ gibt und als "ordentlich" definiert wird, ist doch persönliche Ansichtssache. Die Diskussion  hier festzulegen, was denn ordentlich ist, halte ich für etwas überflüssig. Ist doch wie mit FPS, wer empfindet was als flüssig.


----------



## Mont4n4 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Wieder typisch Apple... Völlig überteuert ebenfalls... Und wenn ich sowas schon lesen muss: ''Apple reinvents the TV'', da kriege ich echt das Kotzen. Soll das etwa neu sein, dass ich Angry Birds am TV spielen kann?? Und das beste: 1500$ für LCD Technik... Also bitte. Da kaufe ich mir einen LED Fernseher von Samsung, von einer Firma, die deutlich mehr über Displays weiß, als dieser Softwarehersteller Apple und das Gerät im Endeffekt noch deutlich billiger ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Mont4n4 schrieb:


> Wieder typisch Apple... Völlig überteuert ebenfalls... Und wenn ich sowas schon lesen muss: ''Apple reinvents the TV'', da kriege ich echt das Kotzen. Soll das etwa neu sein, dass ich Angry Birds am TV spielen kann?? Und das beste: 1500$ für LCD Technik... Also bitte. Da kaufe ich mir einen LED Fernseher von Samsung, von einer Firma, die deutlich mehr über Displays weiß, als dieser Softwarehersteller Apple und das Gerät im Endeffekt noch deutlich billiger ist.



*Räusper* Hast du die News inkl. Update überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## Mont4n4 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Räusper* Hast du die News inkl. Update überhaupt gelesen?


 
*looks at the signature, finds an iMac*

Ja. Es handelt sich um eine Umfrage von Best Buy. Sollte das aber tatsächlich ein richtiger Apple TV werden, dann würde sich meine Meinung dazu trotzdem nicht ändern. Es ist doch jetzt sowieso schon so, dass alle Apple Produkte überteuert sind und mit Technik vollgestopft werden, die sich bereits in der Endphase befindet, da sie bereits gegen neue Techniken ersetzt werden. ''4G? Brauchen wir beim 4S nicht... stattdessen nutzen wir immer noch das 3:2 Seitenverhältnis aufm Telefon und das 4:3 Seitenverhältnis auf dem iPad und geben es eine Auflösung aus den 90ern.'' Stattdessen wir dann in einigen Jahren wieder irgendwas für viel Geld angeboten, was es schon längst bei der Konkurrenz gab, nur, weil es von Apple ist, als absolut revolutionär vermarktet. Das würde bei diesem TV genauso sein, wenn er hergestellt werden würde.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Mont4n4 schrieb:


> *looks at the signature, finds an iMac*



Und?



Mont4n4 schrieb:


> Ja. Es handelt sich um eine Umfrage von Best Buy.



Und wenn du es gelesen hast, warum ärgerst du dich dann ('Apple reinvents the TV'', da kriege ich echt das Kotzen....Und das beste: 1500$ für LCD Technik), wenn darauf hingewiesen wird, dass Preise und Werte frei erfunden sind????


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Solange ein Apple Logo darauf klebt scheint man jeden Preis verlangen zu können. Die Kunden bezahlen das. 

Ich frage mich wieso Apple noch keine Klamotten herstellt.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ich glaub, das zieht keiner an, Klamotten mit nem Apfel drauf...


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das zieht keiner an, Klamotten mit nem Apfel drauf...


 
Das mag sein aber sie würden jeden Preis bezahlen um sie zu besitzen.


----------



## ich558 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Man echt echt keine Lust hier mitzulesen oder mitzudiskutieren wenn es einige gibt die meinen sie müssten nur herumtrollen und sich über den ach so teuren Preis aufregen wo man noch nicht mal weiß was im Inneren des TV stecken wird. Dann geht doch zu Saturn auch kauft euch eure tolle Alternative von der jetzt ihr anscheinend jetzt schon wisst das sie besser ist  Ich möchte mal einen Thread über Appleprodukte lesen in dem mal sachlich und ohne indirekte Beleidigungen diskutiert wird


----------



## Mont4n4 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und wenn du es gelesen hast, warum ärgerst du dich dann ('Apple reinvents the TV'', da kriege ich echt das Kotzen....Und das beste: 1500$ für LCD Technik), wenn darauf hingewiesen wird, dass Preise und Werte frei erfunden sind????


 
Habe ich doch bereits geschrieben, da Apple im Allgemeinen bekannt ist, veralterte Technik für einen hohen Preis anzubieten. Diese frei erfundenen Werte und Preise sind absolut typisch für Apple.



ich558 schrieb:


> Man echt echt keine Lust hier mitzulesen oder  mitzudiskutieren wenn es einige gibt die meinen sie müssten nur  herumtrollen und sich über den ach so teuren Preis aufregen wo man noch  nicht mal weiß was im Inneren des TV stecken wird. Dann geht doch zu  Saturn auch kauft euch eure tolle Alternative von der jetzt ihr  anscheinend jetzt schon wisst das sie besser ist  Ich möchte mal  einen Thread über Appleprodukte lesen in dem mal sachlich und ohne  indirekte Beleidigungen diskutiert wird


 
Negative Kritik über Apple = Trolling. 

Hätten wir das auch mal geklärt.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Man echt echt keine Lust hier mitzulesen oder mitzudiskutieren wenn es einige gibt die meinen sie müssten nur herumtrollen und sich über den ach so teuren Preis aufregen wo man noch nicht mal weiß was im Inneren des TV stecken wird. Dann geht doch zu Saturn auch kauft euch eure tolle Alternative von der jetzt ihr anscheinend jetzt schon wisst das sie besser ist  Ich möchte mal einen Thread über Appleprodukte lesen in dem mal sachlich und ohne indirekte Beleidigungen diskutiert wird


 
Wir sind doch noch da, die Trolle kann ich ganz gut überlesen 
Außerdem habe ich schon update geschrieben, indem zu sehen ist, dass alles nicht echt ist^^ weiß nicht, warum sich so viele weiterhin "aufregen"


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Dann geh in Apple Forum. Da liebt dann jeder jeden und jedes Produkt 

Ausserdem ist ja eh alles nur ein Fake, allso können sich die Gemüter wieder beruhigen und warten bis er wirklich kommt.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das mag sein aber sie würden jeden Preis bezahlen um sie zu besitzen.


 Ist doch egal wofuer Leute ihr Geld ausgeben.
Solange ich keinen Nachteil dadurch habe, geht mir das ziehmlich am ... vorbei.

Du hast ja auch nicht unbedingt ein billiges Hobby und zeigst es auch 

Dieses staendige gehetze, das Apple ja sooo teuer ist, geht mir mittlerweilen so gewaltig aufn Zwirn.
Keiner zwingt wen was zu kaufen. Und Apple hat nun mal ihre Kundschaft, genauso wie Samsung, Toshiba, Asus, Sony
EVGA, Audi, Porsche, Mercedes, Bentley, etc etc etc.
Es regt sich auch keiner auf das ein Aston Martin um die 200k€ kostet, wobei der auch nicht sehr viel mehr kann als ein Golf. Von A nach B zu fahren.

Nochmal: jeder kann mit seinem, ihm/ihr zur Verfuegung stehenden Geld machen was er/sie will, solange Dritte dadurch nicht unmittelbar geschadigt  werden.

Und wenn wer halt mit irgendwelchen Produkten angeben muss (ich bin ueberzeugt das auch aus diesem Grund teure Sachen gekauft werden, genauso wie man es in diversen Signaturen lesen kann), sein/ihr Problem. Ich koennte meinen Peniz auch ausserhalb tragen, wenn ich angeben wollte, mach es aber nicht.
Mein Ego ist groß genug....


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



hawk910 schrieb:


> Nun...für 1.500 € gibts definitiv was brauchbares und ordentliches. Ob es aber vernünftig ist sich eine 1.500-Euro-Glotze zu holen um dann "Germanys next Top-Strohkopf", "Deutschland sucht den Superhonk", GZSZ und diese Vormittags-Asi-Sendungen anzusehen, das sei mal dahingestellt .


Wer nur normales TV-Programm schaut, wird sicher keine 1500€ für einen TV ausgeben, aber wer z.B. gerne Filme auf BR schaut, legt eventuell mehr Wert auf ein gutes Bild und da kosten die Geräte dann auch mehr, manche auch weit über 1500€. 


Adam West schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an: Geld,Geld,Geld,Geld,Geld,Geld und Geld. Achja und das Sammeln deiner Angewohnheiten, was du wann und wie lange guckts


So wie Google TV? 


Adam West schrieb:


> neneeeeee, if you like to watch pr0n, you should use android  oder so war das ja  Das wird nicht gehen bei iOS


Es gibt nur keine Pr0n-Apps, ansonsten gibt es da kein Problem. 


Adam West schrieb:


> Was es für 1500€ gibt und als "ordentlich" definiert wird, ist doch persönliche Ansichtssache. Die Diskussion  hier festzulegen, was denn ordentlich ist, halte ich für etwas überflüssig. Ist doch wie mit FPS, wer empfindet was als flüssig.


Ich finde es doch etwas seltsam, dass in einem Forum, wo manche wegen 10FPS eine neue Graka kaufen, plötzlich die Qualität des TV-Bilds komplett egal ist und ständig mit irgendwelchen Billig-TVs aufgefahren wird. 


Mont4n4 schrieb:


> Wieder typisch Apple... Völlig überteuert ebenfalls... Und wenn ich sowas schon lesen muss: ''Apple reinvents the TV'', da kriege ich echt das Kotzen. Soll das etwa neu sein, dass ich Angry Birds am TV spielen kann?? Und das beste: 1500$ für LCD Technik... Also bitte. Da kaufe ich mir einen LED Fernseher von Samsung, von einer Firma, die deutlich mehr über Displays weiß, als dieser Softwarehersteller Apple und das Gerät im Endeffekt noch deutlich billiger ist.


Die Displays werden nicht von Apple selbst hergestellt. 


Mont4n4 schrieb:


> Habe ich doch bereits geschrieben, da Apple im Allgemeinen bekannt ist, veralterte Technik für einen hohen Preis anzubieten. Diese frei erfundenen Werte und Preise sind absolut typisch für Apple.


Veraltete Technik?
Die Konkurrenz brauchte drei Jahre um den Vorsprung bei den Smartphones aufzuholen und bis auf manche Android-Modelle im HighEnd Bereich sind so ziemlich alle anderen Handys schlechter, was auch nicht verwunderlich ist, da sie im Billigbereich angesiedelt sind. 
Wenn du aber erwartest, dass eine Firma ein Produkt billiger anbietet, obwohl sie auch mehr bekommen, hast du irgendwas nicht richtig verstanden. 

Ipad, iMac und MacBook Air sind in ihrem Bereich führend und außer dem iMac sind sie im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz nicht teuer. Ach ja, Apple ist in den USA der drittgrößte Computerhersteller.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

@nailgun: ja, wie google TV 
Ja genau, das mit den Apps meinte ich  
Ja, das ist seltsam, allerdings wollte ich nur zeigen, dass jeder die Ansicht "ordentlich" anders definiert


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Deswegen habe ich ja "brauchbar" geschrieben und nicht behauptet, dass alles unter 1500€ schlecht ist.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

ja das ist eben das Problem, "brauchbar" wirkt für viele abwertender als "ordentlich"


----------



## Adam West (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Update ist online. Wens interessiert^^


----------



## Rizzard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



> Im Prinzip handele es sich um einen Großfernseher in Form eines überdimensionalen, gestengesteuerten iPads. Bloomberg zufolge soll iTV seinen Nutzern außerdem die Möglichkeit geben, beliebte Videos und Filme miteinander online zu teilen.


 
Also haben die ersten iTVs evtl schon eine integrierte Camera?


----------



## Adam West (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Update - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gerade gelesen. Was man davon halten soll



Tjo, k.A.^^ Haben sie, haben sie nicht? Aber ja, aber nein, aber ja, aber nein


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also haben die ersten iTVs evtl schon eine integrierte Camera?


Tja gute Frage. In jedem Fall muss ich doch da stark an Microsofts Kinect denken, welche ja auch Gestensteuerung für ´die TV Steuerung anbieten, inklusive Voicesteuerung. Anscheinend ist man zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass das die "komfortabelste" Möglichkeit ist ein Smart-TV zu bedienen.

Wie gesagt, ich bin immer noch der Meinung, aus bereits genannten Gründen, dass Apple weit weniger Erfolg in dem Segment haben wird als erwartet wird, gerade von den Anlegern. Nicht ohne Grund hatte Steve das Projekt immer vor sich hergeschoben.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

23 Beiträge ohne Bezug zum Apple-TV (Macbookpro-Diskussion, Apple allgemein-Diskussion) ausgeblendet. Bleibt bitte ab sofort beim Thema.

*B2T*


----------



## Adam West (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Naja, wenn Siti integriert wird denken sie vielleicht auch über Gestensteuerung nach. Wäre cool auf jedenfall! Input nurnoch per reden und Gestik, keine Fernbedienung mehr


----------



## blackout24 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Also das iPad ist ein überdimensionales iPhone und der iTV ist ein überdimensionales gestengesteuertes iPad. 

Der Ersteller dieses Bildes hatte recht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Naja, wenn Siti integriert wird denken sie vielleicht auch über Gestensteuerung nach. Wäre cool auf jedenfall! Input nurnoch per reden und Gestik, keine Fernbedienung mehr



Dann Streiten sich Man und Frau wenigstens nicht mehr um die Fernbedienung sondern brüllen ihren iTV nur noch an "ICH WILL TATORT SEHEN!!"" "NEIN NEIN NEIN ES WIRD JÖRG PILAWA GEGUCKT!!!"


----------



## Adam West (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

iMat, wie geil


----------



## Rizzard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja gute Frage. In jedem Fall muss ich doch da stark an Microsofts Kinect denken, welche ja auch Gestensteuerung für ´die TV Steuerung anbieten, inklusive Voicesteuerung. Anscheinend ist man zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass das die "komfortabelste" Möglichkeit ist ein Smart-TV zu bedienen.


 
Also mit Gestik könnte ich mich jetzt nicht so anfreunden, aber auf die Sprachsteuerung (egal bei welchem Hersteller) bin ich sehr gespannt.




blackout24 schrieb:


> Dann Streiten sich Man und Frau wenigstens nicht mehr um die Fernbedienung sondern brüllen ihren iTV nur noch an "ICH WILL TATORT SEHEN!!"" "NEIN NEIN NEIN ES WIRD JÖRG PILAWA GEGUCKT!!!"


 
Das Ding wird am Anfang natürlich nur auf die eigene Stimme konfiguriert, ist doch klar.^^


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Adam West schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Siti integriert wird denken sie vielleicht auch über Gestensteuerung nach. Wäre cool auf jedenfall! Input nurnoch per reden und Gestik, keine Fernbedienung mehr



Ich bin mal gespannt, falls es denn stimmt, wie das umgesetzt wird. Je nach Geste könnte zappen unter Umständen sehr schweißtreibend werden


----------



## blackout24 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Erinnert mich an ein Spiel was die VR Bank mal vor 10-12 Jahren heraus gebracht hat, was Sprachgesteuert war.
Bestand nur aus vorgerenderten Bildern und einer Geschichte. Durch die Worte "Constantin" und "Helmut" konnte man
dann nach links und rechts durch die Szenen wechseln. An einer Stele ist man dann im Krankenhaus und kann ein Fernsehr untersuchen.
"Los Fernsehr ich will Bay-Watch sehen! Schade der Fernsehr scheint noch nicht über eine Sprachsteuerung zu verfügen"
Dafür hatten die sogar eine Hotline eingerichtet, wo man anrufen konnte wenn man nicht mehr weitergekommen ist.

Wahrscheinlich hat Apple die iTV Idee mit Gesten und Sprachsteuerung da geklaut wie sie es sonst auch tun.


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, falls es denn stimmt, wie das umgesetzt wird. Je nach Geste könnte zappen unter Umständen sehr schweißtreibend werden


Ja, dass stimmt wohl. Ich wäre dafür mit Augenblinzeln zu zappen. Rechtes Auge blinzeln heißt vorwärts zappen und linkes Augen blinzeln heißt rückwärts zappen. So und dann sehen bald alle so aus wie die Menschen aus "WALL-E". 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, falls es denn stimmt, wie das umgesetzt wird. Je nach Geste könnte zappen unter Umständen sehr schweißtreibend werden


Kommt darauf an, wie es umgesetzt ist. Bei der Wii kann man sich auch nen Muskelkater holen, wenn man will, oder einfach alles aus dem Handgelenk machen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Also mal ganz abgesehen davon das es Apple ist 

Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen das die Masse ein TV mit bewegungssteuerung und/oder sprachsteuerung kauft. Ich mein das ist total lächerlich da rum zubrüllen und rumzuhampeln (im Alltag, bei Spielen kann ichs noch verstehen). Ich mein der tv meiner Eltern z.b. ist 5 Meter weit entfernt und dann den mit Sprache zu steurn? Vollkommener Blödsinn. Allgemein blödsinn!


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ich würde mir sowas sogar selber bauen, je nachdem wie gut die Sprachsteuerung von MSI mal funktionieren wird, aber wenns sowas schon fertig gibt, bin ich wahrscheinlich zu faul dafür.


----------



## Iceananas (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, falls es denn stimmt, wie das umgesetzt wird. Je nach Geste könnte zappen unter Umständen sehr schweißtreibend werden


 
Oder jedes Mal, wenn Oma/Opa/Freuding/Hund durchs Bild läuft wird weitergeschaltet  ich sehe mich schon bei Fußball fluchen


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Oder jedes Mal, wenn Oma/Opa/Freuding/Hund durchs Bild läuft wird weitergeschaltet  ich sehe mich schon bei Fußball fluchen



Oh ja. Ist dann schlecht, wenn der Hund wedelnd vor dem TV steht.
Die Zeiten von "Wer die Fernbedienung hat, hat die Macht" sind dann auch vorbei. Dann muss ich meine Frau halt knebeln, wenn die Geißböcke spielen.




FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich mein das ist total lächerlich da rum zubrüllen und rumzuhampeln



Finde ich jetzt nicht. Gestensteuerung brauche ich nicht unbedingt, aber Sprachsteuerung finde ich praktisch.
Ich habe in meiner TV-Favoritenliste ~70 Sender. Hinzu kommen dann noch die Sky Sportsender. Da wäre es hilfreich, wenn man auf einzelne Sender per Sprachbefehl umschalten könnte z.B. "Schalte auf Sky Bundesliga 3".
Und _falls_ man mit dem Gerät auch aufnehmen kann, dann wäre es wesentlich komfortabler wenn man sagen kann "Nimm heute um 20:15 den Film auf Pro7 auf", als wenn man sich mühsehlig durch den EPG kämpfen muss.
_Falls_ die Gestensteuerung es ermöglicht, das TV-Gerät mausähnlich tu bedienen, um zum Beispiel im Netz zu surfen, dann ist auch das keine schlechte Sache, wie ich finde.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt nicht. Gestensteuerung brauche ich nicht unbedingt, aber Sprachsteuerung finde ich praktisch.
> Ich habe in meiner TV-Favoritenliste ~70 Sender. Hinzu kommen dann noch die Sky Sportsender. Da wäre es hilfreich, wenn man auf einzelne Sender per Sprachbefehl umschalten könnte z.B. "Schalte auf Sky Bundesliga 3".
> Und _falls_ man mit dem Gerät auch aufnehmen kann, dann wäre es wesentlich komfortabler wenn man sagen kann "Nimm heute um 20:15 den Film auf Pro7 auf", als wenn man sich mühsehlig durch den EPG kämpfen muss.
> _Falls_ die Gestensteuerung es ermöglicht, das TV-Gerät mausähnlich tu bedienen, um zum Beispiel im Netz zu surfen, dann ist auch das keine schlechte Sache, wie ich finde.


 
Die Sprachsteuerung dürfte zukünftig vieles vereinfachen.
Man wird sehen ob Apple seine Glotze dann komplett ohne Fernbedienung ausliefert.
Immerhin muss man dann nicht mehr extra nochmal aufstehen, nur weil die Frau die Fernbedienung mal wieder auf den Fernseher gelegt hat. Das werden herrlich faule Zeiten.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Man wird sehen ob Apple seine Glotze dann komplett ohne Fernbedienung ausliefert.



Ganz ohne glaube ich nicht. Ich denke man wird die Apple-Remote mitliefern.



> Immerhin muss man dann nicht mehr extra nochmal aufstehen, nur weil die Frau die Fernbedienung mal wieder auf den Fernseher gelegt hat. Das werden herrlich faule Zeiten.



Hach ja. Herrlich


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Immerhin muss man dann nicht mehr extra nochmal aufstehen, nur weil die Frau die Fernbedienung mal wieder auf den Fernseher gelegt hat. Das werden herrlich faule Zeiten.



Mahaha, wuerd ich gern sehen, wie so eine Fernbedienung auf nem LCD oder LED/LCD Fernseher liegt.
Vor allem eine von Philips 

Aber falls die Frau das schafft, hat sie wirklich Geschick.


----------



## Adam West (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Das Szenario kenn ich leider auch. Fernbedienungen sind leider, wenns nach der Frau geht, dafür da, weeeeeit weg geräumt zu werden...


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Liegt wohl an den Fernbedienungen, und das sie ueberall untergebracht werden koennen.
Kueche, Sofaritze, Handtasche...

Sollten wohl wieder klobig und schwer gemacht werden.

Bei nem Fernseher eine Sprachsteuerung halte ich auch fuer unvorteilhaft.
Beim Verstellen von Lautstaerke nicht unbedingt das Beste.

Genauso Gestensteuerung...
Ich stell mir gerade so einen koerperlich schwer arbeitenden Menschen vor, der dann um den Fernseher zu Hause bedienen zu koennen, nochmal rumhampeln muss.
Najo vielleicht hilfts dabei, das die westliche Zivilisation wieder etwas schlanker wird 

Apple, die Gesundheitsmarke.... mal was ganz Neues.
Und das Patentklagepotential das sich dadurch ergibt xD


----------



## Adam West (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Sollten wohl wieder klobig und schwer gemacht werden.






Verminaard schrieb:


> Bei nem Fernseher eine Sprachsteuerung halte ich auch fuer unvorteilhaft.
> Beim Verstellen von Lautstaerke nicht unbedingt das Beste.



Naja, dafür hast du ja dann die Gesten 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Genauso Gestensteuerung...
> Ich stell mir gerade so einen koerperlich schwer arbeitenden Menschen vor, der dann um den Fernseher zu Hause bedienen zu koennen, nochmal rumhampeln muss.



Dafür hast du ja dann die Sprachsteuerung  Oder ne Notfallfernbedienung^^


Verminaard schrieb:


> Najo vielleicht hilfts dabei, das die westliche Zivilisation wieder etwas schlanker wird
> Apple, die Gesundheitsmarke.... mal was ganz Neues.
> Und das Patentklagepotential das sich dadurch ergibt xD



Vom Armgefuchtel ist noch keiner schlank geworden^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Februar 2012)

Man muss nicht mal bei der Wii großartig rumhampeln, also wieso sollte es bei Apple anders sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Genauso Gestensteuerung...
> Ich stell mir gerade so einen koerperlich schwer arbeitenden Menschen vor, der dann um den Fernseher zu Hause bedienen zu koennen, nochmal rumhampeln muss.



Also was ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang gut vorstellen könnte, dass wäre das Apple die bekannte Gestensteuerung von iPhone/iPad auf dem Fernseher umsetzt und zwar ohne das man dafür den Screen berühren muss. Nicht unbedingt im TV-Betrieb, sondern bei Multimedia Anwendungen. So das man zum Beispiel beim schauen von Urlaubsfotos durch das auseinander ziehen von Daumen und Zeigefinger zoomt. Oder durch Wisch- und Touchgesten in Menüs navigiert. Das wäre durchaus denkbar. Minority Report lässt grüßen.


----------



## ich558 (10. Februar 2012)

Aber bis die Technik soweit ist und tadellos funktioniert muss erst noch einige Zeit vergehen 
In der ersten Generation des iTV wird das wohl noch keinen Einzug erhalten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also was ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang gut vorstellen könnte, dass wäre das Apple die bekannte Gestensteuerung von iPhone/iPad auf dem Fernseher umsetzt und zwar ohne das man dafür den Screen berühren muss. Nicht unbedingt im TV-Betrieb, sondern bei Multimedia Anwendungen. So das man zum Beispiel beim schauen von Urlaubsfotos durch das auseinander ziehen von Daumen und Zeigefinger zoomt. Oder durch Wisch- und Touchgesten in Menüs navigiert. Das wäre durchaus denkbar. Minority Report lässt grüßen.


 
Die Leute, die sich einen Apple Fernseher kaufen haben auch ein iPhone oder iPad und können den Fernseher dann mit diesen Geräten bedienen.
Alle anderen kaufen den Fernseher eh nicht.


----------



## kühlprofi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Aber bis die Technik soweit ist und tadellos funktioniert muss erst noch einige Zeit vergehen
> In der ersten Generation des iTV wird das wohl noch keinen Einzug erhalten.


 
Touchscreens sind doch schon uralt, sorry. Die Technik ist schon lange genug weit nur der Markt hinkt hinterher. Mit Kameras irgendwelche Gesten abfangen ist auch schon ein alter Hut. (siehe Cinect usw.)
Schau dir mal an was Intel 2009 gezeigt hat (link unten). Das ist 3 Jahre her und sieht bestimmt noch geiler aus als der iTV es machen wird . 

So müsste mMn ein geiler TV auschaun 
CES 2009: Intel Touch-screen Display - YouTube




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also was ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang gut vorstellen könnte, dass wäre das Apple die bekannte Gestensteuerung von iPhone/iPad auf dem Fernseher umsetzt und zwar ohne das man dafür den Screen berühren muss. Nicht unbedingt im TV-Betrieb, sondern bei Multimedia Anwendungen. So das man zum Beispiel beim schauen von Urlaubsfotos durch das auseinander ziehen von Daumen und Zeigefinger zoomt. Oder durch Wisch- und Touchgesten in Menüs navigiert. Das wäre durchaus denkbar. Minority Report lässt grüßen.





Kann man sich auch selbe rnachen mit nem handelsüblichen TV und Kinect und hat dann noch einiges an Geld über, falls der TV echt 1500 Euronen kosten soll..


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Leute, die sich einen Apple Fernseher kaufen haben auch ein iPhone oder iPad und können den Fernseher dann mit diesen Geräten bedienen.
> Alle anderen kaufen den Fernseher eh nicht.


 das denke ich auch. kaufen nur leute, die von apple überzeugt sind.

und alle, die keinen iphone oder ipad haben, die sich dann einen iTV kaufen kaufen, kaufen später nen iphone oder ipad, um den iTV zu bedienen


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Leute, die sich einen Apple Fernseher kaufen haben auch ein iPhone oder iPad und können den Fernseher dann mit diesen Geräten bedienen.



Ja, aber interessant wäre es trotzdem den Fernseher selber mit Gesten zu steuern. Lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Alle anderen kaufen den Fernseher eh nicht.



Hm. Die jüngere Vergangenheit hat uns anderes gezeigt.

- Für den iPod ist Apple Anfangs belächelt worden. Er wurde aber zum Lifestyle Produkt das (fast) jeder haben wollte, obwohl es zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch genügend andere MP3 Player gab.
- Vom ersten Apple Smartphone ist vermutlich auch gesagt worden "Das kaufen eh nur Mac Besitzer". Das Ergebnis kennen wir.
- Tablets lagen wie Blei in den Regalen. Erst als das iPad kam wollte plötzlich jeder eins haben.
- Als Hersteller wie Asus einen regelrechten Boom mit ihren Netbooks auslösten, ging Apple einen anderen Weg und präsentierte das ultra-flache MacBook Air. Mittlerweile kopieren alle anderen Hersteller diese Idee, während das Air ein Bestseller ist.

Was ich damit sagen will: Apple hat es mit neuen Produkten immer wieder geschafft einen Hype auszulösen und Begehrlichkeiten zu wecken. Vor allen Dingen haben sie es aber immer wieder geschafft mit ihren Produkten neue Kunden zu gewinnen. Und bei dem TV könnte es ihnen auch gelingen jede Menge Neu-Apple-Kunden für sich zu gewinnen, weil sie damit neue Märkte erschließen. Zumindest sofern Design, Technik und vor allem Bedienungskomfort stimmen. Von daher wäre ich mir was deine Aussage angeht da nicht so sicher.



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Kann man sich auch selbe rnachen mit nem handelsüblichen TV und Kinect und hat dann noch einiges an Geld über, falls der TV echt 1500 Euronen kosten soll..



Ich weiß. Man braucht aber ein Zusatzgerät und nicht jeder möchte eine XBox plus Kamera zuhause stehen haben. In ein TV Gerät integriert wäre es etwas neues. Zudem ist meines Wissens nach die Auflösung der Kinect Kamera recht niedrig, so dass die Möglichkeiten noch relativ eingeschränkt sind.


----------



## kühlprofi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Na klar ist hier wieder mit nem Hype zu rechnen. Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass es keine besseren Alternativen gibt. 
Die Masse ist dumm (soll niemanden hier beleidigen), aber das ist wirklich nichts Neues.

Genau das selbe Gerät von einem anderen Hersteller würde ja bestimmt auch weniger Interessenten auf sich ziehen, aber ist halt nen Apfel drauf.

Ein Notebook ultra-flach zu machen ist ja wohl nicht super innovativ und wohl kaum Apples "Erfindung"..  So weit ich weiss, gab es da von MSI  schon vorher ultraflache NB's


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Na klar ist hier wieder mit nem Hype zu rechnen. Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass es keine besseren Alternativen gibt.



Habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt. 



> Die Masse ist dumm (soll niemanden hier beleidigen), aber das ist wirklich nichts Neues.



Wann ist die Masse denn dumm? Nur dann wenn sie Apple Produkte kaufen, oder auch wenn es sich um andere Produkte handelt die beliebt sind z.B. einen VW Golf?



> Ein Notebook ultra-flach zu machen ist ja wohl nicht super innovativ und wohl kaum Apples "Erfindung"..  So weit ich weiss, gab es da von MSI  schon vorher ultraflache NB's



Habe ich gesagt, dass das Apple's Erfindung ist? Nur ist Apple damit so erfolgreich, dass andere Computer Hersteller dieses Konzept kopieren.
Und wenn Apple mit dem TV eine ähnlich guter Wurf gelingt, dann könnte es sehr erfolgreich werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

@ kühlprofi 

Weil die Masse einfach weiß was sie von Apple bekommen. Andere Hersteller haben zwar alternativ Produkte, jedoch fällt mir nicht ein einziger Hersteller ein der in Sachen Design und Verarbeitung an Apple rankommt. Und die Geräte gibts nunmal nicht von einem anderen Hersteller auch ohne Apfel 

@ Flache Notebooks

Soweit ich weiß gab es lange Zeit überhaupt kein Vergleichbares Notebook was so dünn ist wie das Air. Auch die Verarbeitung und die Hitze war ein Problem bei solch dünnen Notebooks (du hattest Angst das das dünne Plaste beim Aufmachen jeden Moment bricht ). 

Die Produkte von Apple haben klar ihre Daseinsberechtigung. So viele Käufer können nicht falsch liegen. Auch sind es viele Menschen die nicht "dumm" sind


----------



## kühlprofi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ja klar sind nicht alle Dumm und klar sind die Produkte von Apple Designtechnisch so wie qualitativ gut. Trotzdem ist einfach das P/L Verhältnis für mich total unausgewogen wenn man dann die Geräte (verbaute Hardware) mit anderen Geräten vergleicht. Und sooo toll finde ich iOS nun auch ich, dass es den hohen Preis rechtfertigen soll. Das Design ist auch schön von Apple, keine Frage, halt einfach so simpel wie möglich aber eben auch nichts Spezielles.. Irgendwann hat sich was auch "ausgehypt" (für mich) und wird wieder langweilig - alles sieht gleich aus nur ein bisschen grösser oder kleiner und paar Funktionen mehr oder weniger, welche auch schon vor Jahren hätten impelementiert werden können 

@Cook 



> Habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt.


Hab auch nicht gesagt, dass du es gesagt hast 



> Wann ist die Masse denn dumm? Nur dann wenn sie Apple Produkte kaufen, oder auch wenn es sich um andere Produkte handelt, die beliebt sind z.B. einen VW Golf.


Guter Vergleich, wirklich und auch ein gutes Argument 
Ich meine damit nicht direkt, dass es blöd ist ein iPhone zu kaufen. Eher bei jeder neuen Version nochmals nen tausender für ein praktisch "identisches" Gerät liegen zu lassen mit nen paar Features mehr und nem geänderten Alu-rändchen. 



> Habe ich gesagt, dass das Apple's Erfindung ist? Nur ist Apple damit so erfolgreich, dass andere Computer Hersteller dieses Konzept kopieren.


Sowie nun Apple auch Gestensteuerung à la Cinect und Touch-TVs kopiert


----------



## Seeefe (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ich find Apple hat keine Chance aufm TV Markt.

Samsung, Philipps, Panasonic und Sony sind nur einige Hersteller die eifnach mehr Erfahrung in der Branche haben, da wird Apple mMn keine Chance haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Na klar ist hier wieder mit nem Hype zu rechnen. Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass es keine besseren Alternativen gibt.
> Die Masse ist dumm (soll niemanden hier beleidigen), aber das ist wirklich nichts Neues.
> 
> Genau das selbe Gerät von einem anderen Hersteller würde ja bestimmt auch weniger Interessenten auf sich ziehen, aber ist halt nen Apfel drauf.
> ...


Man kann sich natürlich einen TV+Kinect+Mediaplayer() kaufen, kommt damit aber über 1500€, falls man Wert auf Qualität legt und das Teil, das du vorher verlinkt hast, kann man nicht von der Couch aus bedienen und bis transparente Displays ein Bild liefern, das für einen guten TV reicht, wird noch viel Zeit vergehen.

@Seeefe
Apple hatte auch mal keine Erfahrung mit Smartphones und was dabei raus gekommen ist, sieht man ja.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Hab auch nicht gesagt, dass du es gesagt hast



Das sollten wir nicht so weiter führen, sonst werden die Posts seeeehr lang



> Ich meine damit nicht direkt, dass es blöd ist ein iPhone zu kaufen. Eher bei jeder neuen Version nochmals nen tausender für ein praktisch "identisches" Gerät liegen zu lassen mit nen paar Features mehr und nem geänderten Alu-rändchen.



Na ja, solche Verrückten gibt es halt



> Sowie nun Apple auch Gestensteuerung à la Cinect und Touch-TVs kopiert



Bis jetzt ist es ja nur ein Gerücht. Mal abwarten was daraus wird.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Apple hatte auch mal keine Erfahrung mit Smartphones und was dabei raus gekommen ist, sieht man ja.



Jep. Damals hatten sie auch keine Chance gegen Nokia usw.


----------



## kühlprofi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich einen TV+Kinect+Mediaplayer() kaufen, kommt damit aber über 1500€, falls man Wert auf Qualität legt und das Teil, das du vorher verlinkt hast, kann man nicht von der Couch aus bedienen und bis transparente Displays ein Bild liefern, das für einen guten TV reicht, wird noch viel Zeit vergehen.
> 
> @Seeefe
> Apple hatte auch mal keine Erfahrung mit Smartphones und was dabei raus gekommen ist, sieht man ja.



Jo kann man nicht von der Couch bedienen, ausser man wirft gezielt  Popcorn an den Bildschirm um zu navigieren ^^ Das Teil ist ja auch nicht Marktreif oder sowas. Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass vor 3 Jahren schon viel mehr möglich war, als man heute im Markt zur Verfügung hat. 

Apple wird schon genug intelligente Ingenieure, Entwickler usw haben die nen iTV zusammenschustern. Vielleicht verwenden Sie ja sowieso Screens von anderen Herstellern (nicht negativ gemeint)


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Das mit den transparenten Displays ist halt leider noch nicht marktreif. Ich hab da mal eine Konzeptstudie von einem TV mit einem solchen Teil gesehen und das sah nur geil aus. 

Dass sie die Displays nicht selber bauen werden ist auch irgendwie logisch. Da müssten sie ja erst mal eigene Werke dafür bauen.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich einen TV+Kinect+Mediaplayer() kaufen, kommt damit aber über 1500€, falls man Wert auf Qualität legt und das Teil, das du vorher verlinkt hast, kann man nicht von der Couch aus bedienen und bis transparente Displays ein Bild liefern, das für einen guten TV reicht, wird noch viel Zeit vergehen.
> 
> @Seeefe
> Apple hatte auch mal keine Erfahrung mit Smartphones und was dabei raus gekommen ist, sieht man ja.



Wirklich Starke Konkurenz aber auch nicht


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Offtopic wiedermal ausgeblendet. Nochmal mache ich das nicht. Beim dritten Mal ist der Thread dicht und die Beteiligten dürfen Punkte erwarten.

Der TE möge hier doch bitte aktiv im Thread mit moderieren.

Zur Erinnerung. Thema ist Apple-TV, nicht Apple-allgemein, dessen wirtschaftlichen Handlungen oder Smartphone/Tablet-PC-Angelegenheiten.


----------



## Torsley (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

ich lese hier immer wieder das 1500$ (meinetwegen auch €) viel für ein fehrnseh gerät sind. sehe ich anders ich sehe es eher als billig an. ich hab für meinen  46' samsung 9XX serie damals 2300€ bezahlt. samsung heute 46' 8000 serie 1800€, 46' 9000 serie 3500€. das ist eigentlich immer der preisrahmen für bessere fehrnseher in der gehobenen liga egal welcher hersteller. und die qualität von apple war noch nie schlecht sie spielen eigendlich immer in der gehobenen liga mit. mit anderen worten 1500$ sind eigendlich nicht besonders viel.


----------



## Spone (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

also bevor ich mir einen apple fernseher kaufe muss noch einiges passiere...
und der preis ist auch ein witz wenn ich bedenke das ich für meinen 46er toshiba 3d led tv grade mal 800€ bezahlt habe


----------



## Torsley (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

wie ich schon sagte. nur weil man heute wenig für einen großen fehrnseher ausgeben muss heist das noch lange nicht das er auch einen guten job macht. nochmal ein beispiel aus meinem alltag. meine eltern haben sich 2 jahre nach mir auch einen samsung led geholt 6k serie. das teil hat nur ~1000€ gekostet. vom bild her macht mein zwei jahre vorher gekaufter aber immernoch eine weit bessere arbeit. das heist nicht das der von meinen eltern ein schlechtes bild macht. das auf meinem ist aber nunmal ne ganze ecke besser und das habe ich halt bezahlt. das denke im übrigen nicht nur ich sondern meine eltern auch. viele scheinen hier echt kein bild zu haben was die normalen preisspannen sind. das hier genannte sind doch media markt preise wo die unteren tv serien mit möglichst großen zahlen in der werbung, für möglichst wenig an den mann gebracht werden. bei 800€ für nen 46zoll 3d tv erwarte ich persönlich keine wunder vom bild.


----------



## sven1313 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich halttes es für zu billig wenn mann sich so die anderen preise von apple anguckt


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ob der iTV die 1500 Wert sein wird, wird sich ja bei den Tests herausstellen. 
Klar sind die Preisspannen gross, gibt ja auch TV's für über 10'000 mit denen dann der iTV mit Sicherheit nicht mithalten kann - das ist jedoch überall so.
Ich würde mal sagen dass der iTV auch eher im "middlerange" mitspielen wird, wenn man bedenkt was alles reingepackt werden soll für diesen Preis.

Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Test's..



sven1313 schrieb:


> Ich halttes es für zu billig wenn mann sich so die anderen preise von apple anguckt



Eben, denke kaum das Apple da was verschenkt, also wird's wohl auch nicht der super Highend-TV...
Ich vermute sogar, dass der TV in der Bildqualität mit einem 800 Euro TV vergleichbar sein wird, halt dann noch die zusätzlichen Features bieten wird.


----------



## Adam West (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*



sven1313 schrieb:


> Ich halttes es für zu billig wenn mann sich so die anderen preise von apple anguckt


 
Was für andere Preise denn? iTVs kenne ich noch keine


----------



## sven1313 (12. Februar 2012)

Damit meine ich wenn mann schon 800 euro für ein iphone ausgeben muss dann bestimmt für einen fernsehr sehr viel mehr


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Februar 2012)

sven1313 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meine ich wenn mann schon 800 euro für ein iphone ausgeben muss dann bestimmt für einen fernsehr sehr viel mehr



Hm. Das 4S kostet aber "nur" 629....


----------



## Adam West (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Außerdem kam das Galaxy S2 doch auch bei Release 600 oder mehr Euros oder!? Ein Samsung TV kostet deswegen aber auch nicht 3000 € damit er eine gute Relation zu den 600€ hat  solche Vergleiche funktionieren heute leider nicht mehr.


----------



## bashtey (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: !Update 2! - 42" Apple HD TV für 1499$ ?*

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern der iTV wirklich einschlagen wird.

Die Kundschaft ist von den großen Ketten doch inzwischen fast schon zu 3D gedrängt worden.
Es wird schwer werden die jetzt wieder davon zu überzeugen dass sie ihr 3D Gerät doch bitte wieder gegen das neue Apple Gerät eintauschen sollen, 
welches dazuhin, sollte der Preis stimmen, doch fast schon überteuert wirkt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Februar 2012)

Na dann braucht ja keiner mehr neue TVs produzieren, wenn sowieso schon jeder einen hat. 

Ach ja, 1500€ für einen TV ist nicht teuer.


----------

